# Wildest Art Journal



## lilruffian

Starting with the sky, i've got the horses taped off. Next i will be painting the mountains...


----------



## midwestgirl89

your work is amazing. Painting is something I've tried to do but have not been successful. So I hope you don't mind if I ask some questions.
Do you use oil or acrylic?
That's actually my primary question. I've been working on painting a saw blade (the long ones that are jagged on one side) for a friend and have been working on it two years next month (ridiculous I know). I keep hitting these down times when I don't even want to look at the thing. 
So any tips you could give would be awesome. How you get started, anything.
Thanks!
Brandi


----------



## lilruffian

Well, i use acrylic paint because oil takes FOREVER to dry. Although i did use oil alot when i was younger because it was easier to manipulate.
However, acrylic is easier to paint over if you mess up lol. It's mostly trial & error until you get the feel of it.
I like to do the background first & tape off what i don't want painted (regular masking tape, & then cut it out with an exacto knife).
For a saw blade, id defeintely use acrylic. I did toybox lids for my niece & nephew a couple of months ago using acrylic. Then i went over it with a waterproof finish from the hardware store. I had to wait a couple of days until the paint was _really_ dry or else the finish would pull the paint off. I put about 10 coats on each too lol so that it wouldn't chip, because kids are rotten & like to wreck pretty stuff. :lol:


----------



## lilruffian

This is how the mountains look now...


----------



## wild_spot

Subscribing! Awesome work.


----------



## midwestgirl89

Thanks for the tips. I'm thinking of sanding off what I've done on the saw already (not much) and starting over in acrylic. I have some acrylic paints and I did a lil work with them in high school. What you said about oils is very true. I get so frustrated! Painting's hard enough for me to commit to (drawing's so much easier-not as many supplies to get out and prep) but to have to wait for the paint to dry is so time consuming. I lose my motivation by the time it dries. 
And the bit about taping off areas is brilliant.
And the paintings you posted are so adorable! The mountains in your wip are amazing too.
Look forward to seeing how it progresses!
Thanks again.


----------



## lilruffian

We've got grass! Now _finally_ i can start the horses. Background are so tedious... :twisted:


----------



## charlicata

Absolutely beautiful! Can't wait to see the final product!!!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Gorgeous! I'm excited to see the end product!


----------



## lilruffian

One down, 2 to go


----------



## midwestgirl89

It amazes me how fast you paint! How big is this one?
O and by the way-i'm stripping off the old oil paint off the saw blade and going to start over in acrylic. There wasn't much to strip off anyways. 
Can't wait!


----------



## lilruffian

Yeah, this one's going by pretty quick lol. It's just a 16 by 20 inch (only size ive got right now!) Im not doing any commissioned paintings right now so i sort of have time to play with my own.
Good luck with the saw! It would be cool to see when you'ree finish


----------



## lilruffian

So i was looking at other people's art pages & all the wonderful drawings & suddenly got the urge to try it again myself just to see if i could still do it :lol: It's been atleast 2 years since i've actually sat down to draw & not just outline for a painting!


----------



## midwestgirl89

Aww that's so cute! Awesome to see your drawing. Funny how we all do a swap-type thing. You've got me starting to paint while others have you starting to draw. :lol:


----------



## lilruffian

Had another try today, this time with pen. Shading's a bit crazy... need to work at it a bit more i think lol


----------



## lilruffian

I finished the sorrel mare today. Gonna try & get the last horse done tomorrow.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

That's AMAZING


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks  It's a work-in-progress. Sorry if the pics appear a bit blurred. My camera doesn't want to take nice pics without the flash on.


----------



## kayhmk

I really can't believe how fast you paint! Wish I could too... And you're really systematic about it too.

Nice drawings as well. I kind of had the same story with my drawing, only worse: I never even draw the outlines for paintings. However, I don't think your break did the same amount of damage as mine did!

Amazing work, have to keep my eye on your progression.


----------



## lilruffian

kayhmk said:


> I really can't believe how fast you paint! Wish I could too... And you're really systematic about it too.
> 
> Nice drawings as well. I kind of had the same story with my drawing, only worse: I never even draw the outlines for paintings. However, I don't think your break did the same amount of damage as mine did!
> 
> Amazing work, have to keep my eye on your progression.


 Yeah, well i've kind of found with myself that if i take too much time with a painting i get distracted with another and never finish the first haha!


----------



## lilruffian

A pencil crayon sketch i did of _Parading_. He wasnt a huge hit on the track, but i love him. He's one of the most gorgeous Thoroughbred's i've seen!


----------



## midwestgirl89

O my word your talent is endless! 
I love the pencil crayon sketch-stunning. When you say pencil crayon do you mean colored pencil?


----------



## lilruffian

Yes, just the regular old crayola lol And Thank you!


----------



## payette

very very nice work!


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

lilruffian said:


> A pencil crayon sketch i did of _Parading_. He wasnt a huge hit on the track, but i love him. He's one of the most gorgeous Thoroughbred's i've seen!


:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o
WH"OAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaa
:shock:
omg
That is CRAZY GOOD


----------



## lilruffian

So i didn't get to work on my painting today :-( got stuck making sketches for a new commissioned. A lady wants a painting of her 2 Clydesdales and it's driving me nuts already! ha ha. Good $ though so i shouldn't complain.
Anywho... whipped this up last night. 
It's Niigon & for all those who probably don't know who he is, he was a well-know Canadian racehorse a few years ago (retired now). He won the Queen's Plate Stakes (Canada's version of the Kentucky Derby), beating horse of the year; A Bit O'Gold.


----------



## lilruffian

A pen sketch of Eric Lamaze & Hickstead


----------



## lilruffian

*Mustang Mountain*

Finally got it finished this morning!
Good to, cuz i got another to start 
Going on the website now...


----------



## azarni

Wow, your painting turned out very well! 
I like the pen sketch of Lamaze and Hickstead, too.


----------



## Kayty

Absolutely stunning work lilruffian! Breath taking :O


----------



## lilruffian

Thankyou!
Yeah, the black & white horse was sort of improvised. It was originally just going to be the grulla & sorrel pintos but i thought it would look better with 3


----------



## midwestgirl89

O wow it turned out so well! I haven't started on the saw yet. I stripped it and re-primed it. Now I've been working on the sketch.
Can't wait to see what your next one will be!


----------



## lilruffian

Well the next one will be of these 2 guys. The lady hasn't decided if she wants them together in 1 painting or 2 seperate... i have to paint the colt as a grown up though lol so it'll be alot of imagination stretching :wink:


----------



## lilruffian

*Queen's of Racing*

Had a little flicker of inspiration this morning for this drawing  Our current Queen's of racing; Zenyatta, Rachel Alexandra & Rags to Riches!


----------



## midwestgirl89

Is there anything you can't do? =)


----------



## lilruffian

midwestgirl89 said:


> Is there anything you can't do? =)


 Well pastel, i _know_ that lol Course iv only tried it once but i think ima stick to paint & crayon. I have too little patience for graphite... :lol:


----------



## kmacdougall

Hey LR!
These are a few pictures of my boy - choose what you want if you decide to do him!


----------



## lilruffian

Tried out 2 pictures! lol I dont like how the scanner brightened up the first though...:-|


----------



## lilruffian

Starting the background for the Clydesdale painting... she wants storm clouds so we'll see how _that_ goes lol


----------



## lilruffian

THe background isnt what i r_eally_ wanted, but i think it will do


----------



## charlicata

I think it looks great!!!


----------



## kmacdougall

lilruffian said:


> Tried out 2 pictures! lol I dont like how the scanner brightened up the first though...:-|


That is incredible!! Wow you are so, so very talented!


----------



## lilruffian

Lol, thank you  Glad you like them. He's a very pretty horse btw.

And to _charlicata;_ thanks as well. I hope the lady thinks it looks just as good.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

WOW. You are absolutly amazing! Your work is gorgeous!! Haha, I am so jealous! Good work


----------



## midwestgirl89

I think it looks great! But I know what you mean about something being not exactly what you wanted. I've done a drawing for a friend before and wasn't happy with it. She's like, what do you mean? it looks great! But it just wasn't what i was going for. So i hear ya.
And I've got most of the saw sketched out so I'll be starting soon. Can't wait!


----------



## lilruffian

Yeah, it baffles me when people do that! :lol: I just did a painting of a friend's 2-year-old daughter and it was frustrating the _heck _out of me (cuz, you know, i l_ove _painting people:-x) But she thought it was awesome :-|
I dont even ask my mom for her opinion on a painting anymore cuz she'll always say it looks good lol, so if i need an opinion i ask my dad... he aint too shy to tell me i skrewed it up! ha ha!


----------



## charlicata

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

Ok, so here's the mare done. Now i just have to finish the colt  oh yay lol


----------



## kmacdougall

Hey LR, how much would you charge for those pictures? I'd really like to get them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Oh well lets say $25 for both. Plus shipping of course. Not sure how much that would be cuz i dont know where you live! lol


----------



## kmacdougall

Nova Scotia! Fellow Canadian 

What are they on/how big are they?


----------



## lilruffian

The first portrait (white background) is on 12''X9'' sketch paper & the other with the green background is just on regular 11''X8.5'' printer paper


----------



## lilruffian

*What do you think???*

Ok, so i finished it today but like i said the lady wanted me to paint the colt all grown up, so i was a little uncertain about his markings.
Can ya'll tell me what you think of them both? I dont want to send a pic to her until i know it's ok. Be honest. 
Do his markings look OK?:-|
I know the flash on the camera may have made things a tad brighter...


----------



## lilruffian

A sketch of _Hoofprints in the Sand's_ very pretty mare


----------



## mliponoga

I love you work!! If you see any pictures in here that strike your interest to draw that would be amazing! Thank you

Nova pictures by AtlanticBlueDodge - Photobucket


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Wow!!!!!! that is amazing it looks just like Sandie  Where did you learn to sketch like that???!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot

I would love a sketch Latte if you find the time! You have such talent :]

(I'll only post links so I don't clutter up your thread!)

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee184/wild_spot/IMG_0301.jpg

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee184/wild_spot/b367ecf2.jpg

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee184/wild_spot/a107d14e.jpg


----------



## lilruffian

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Wow!!!!!! that is amazing it looks just like Sandie  Where did you learn to sketch like that???!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Lol lots of practice! I've been doing mostly painting lately (past few years actually) but just recently i decided to get back into drawing with pen & pencil. 

_Wild_Spot;_ i'll definitely give your horse a try :wink:

Ok, & _mliponoga _i gave one of your pics a try. I do NOT like what the scanner did to it though. It's not that bright, honestly lol. In the pic you cant even see the blue in the background or the outline of the 2nd horse's snip...:roll:


----------



## wild_spot

Do you do paintings as commisions? not right now, but I think it would be great tp have a picture painted of my forever pony and framed on my wall :]


----------



## mliponoga

Wow, thank you soooo much!! That is amazing!! I really appreciate it, definitely one of my favorite pictures too!!


----------



## payette

I'm so impressed by your work!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

oh yeah someone mentioned you doing paintings as commissions, I would definitely be interested in that!!!  (I just need the find my fave photo first haha!!)


----------



## lilruffian

Yes i do those as well  You can give my site a look of ya want.
www.wildestheartart.webs.com


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

lilruffian said:


> Yes i do those as well  You can give my site a look of ya want.
> www.wildestheartart.webs.com


Gorgeous!!! How much do you charge for sketches versus paintings?


----------



## lilruffian

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Gorgeous!!! How much do you charge for sketches versus paintings?


 Well custom paintings are $200 CND on a 16X20'' canvas. I've just started doing sketches again, so for a pencil/pen it's $15 and color is $20. :wink: Plus shipping of course.


----------



## HowClever

If there's anything in this mess of photos that catches your eye please feel free to sketch it! haha

Pictures by AngelaADDict - Photobucket


----------



## lilruffian

wild_spot's Latte :wink:


----------



## wild_spot

Oh that is amazing! Thank you very much, lilruffian!


----------



## lilruffian

wild_spot said:


> Oh that is amazing! Thank you very much, lilruffian!


 No problem :wink:
& to _HowClever_, i love your album. So many nice pics. It's gonna be hard to choose...


----------



## lilruffian

Ok _Hoofprints in the Sand_, here it is :wink: I had to make it into a 12X16'' cuz i couldnt get it all to fit without making it really small lol
If it looks a bit dark, that's cuz i couldnt scan it (too big) so i had to use the camera :-x and a bit of the tail is cut off...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Bravo that is pretty sweet!!!  I can't believe you could take us and put us into another scene that doesn't exist of us in real life lol!!! That's awesome nice job 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever

lilruffian said:


> No problem :wink:
> & to _HowClever_, i love your album. So many nice pics. It's gonna be hard to choose...


Aww Thanks lilruffian! Sorry I couldn't narrow it down any, I just recently had to pick a photo for Kayty to draw for me and it was so hard I don't think I could do it again so soon!


----------



## LoveStory10

You are amazing, I love all of your work. If it's not to much to ask, and of course only if you have time, could you do Love Story?


----------



## lilruffian

Ok _HowClever_, here are 2 lol, though i still can't choose... :lol:


----------



## peppyrox

I love your pictures!!! They are amazing!! I was wondering if you would be able to sketch one of my horse Jack? Feel free to choose one from my barn... thanks heaps!


----------



## HowClever

*Jawdrop* They are AMAZING lilruffian! Thank you so much!


----------



## lilruffian

HowClever said:


> *Jawdrop* They are AMAZING lilruffian! Thank you so much!


 :wink: No problem lol.


----------



## lilruffian

Here's _LoveStory10'_s Love Story lol:wink:
I havent drawn in almost 2 years & now im doing it constantly! :lol: Good practice though


----------



## LoveStory10

Omg, thats incredible! I love how you got the twisted rein!!

I know Im asking alot, and of course you by no means have to do it, but could you please just do like a quick sketch of Bishop? You dont have to colour it or anything...


----------



## AQHA13

Amazing!  I love everything that you do!


----------



## lilruffian

AQHA13 said:


> Amazing!  I love everything that you do!


 Thank you!


----------



## lilruffian

This is one i did for _peppyrox_... pretty horse btw. Reminds me of Teuflesberg :wink:


----------



## lilruffian

*Bishop*

Ok, so i decided to do this on in a sequence, cuz i thought it would be neat :wink:


----------



## peppyrox

lilruffian said:


> This is one i did for _peppyrox_... pretty horse btw. Reminds me of Teuflesberg :wink:


Thankyou ssooo much!!! he looks perfect!!! and thanks for the compliment of him... he'll like that


----------



## lilruffian

*Doc's sequence sketch...*

A quick sketch i did of one of my aunt's APHA studs (& sire to my 09 filly, Mouse) Docs Golden Edition.


----------



## kayhmk

Wow, those step-by-step photos are interesting! I'll have to come back and study them better (yes, popping by between PGA golf and NFL football... hectic weekend for me). Nice sketching. And that burgundy halter on the paint is just the finishing touch!


----------



## Kayty

Absolutely beautiful work!! Very very impressive


----------



## LoveStory10

Omg thankk you SO much!!! I love it, I love how you got him perfectly, and how you did his eye... I love it, thanks SO much!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

_paintluver'_s Romeo & PintoBean


----------



## lilruffian

:wink:


----------



## charlicata

I absolutely LOVE your work!!!! You have inspired me to start sketching again. Granted I'll never be as good as you are, but I can try. I love seeing your drawings!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

charlicata said:


> I absolutely LOVE your work!!!! You have inspired me to start sketching again. Granted I'll never be as good as you are, but I can try. I love seeing your drawings!!!!


 Lol, funny how it's that "full-circle" thing again. Someone inspired me to draw again & now i've inspired you! & with practice, you're bound to get better! :wink:


----------



## charlicata

LOL lilruffian. THANK YOU for the words of encouragement, but I haven't drawn anything since I was 12 or 13. Much older now with a touch of arthritis. I don't see me being anywhere near as good as you are. Of course, my little niece (1) and nephew (3) will like anything I do for them  I'll think I'll stick to the much smaller audience of myself.

OH, and thank you for the inspiration to pick this back up again!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

*I'm Pretty Major*

Here's a new commissioned sketch of a TWH mare


----------



## Azale1

Could you do one of my horse Azale? But not with her mane wrapped up but instead down?

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c232/ahcigar1/100_0364_R.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c232/ahcigar1/100_0361_C.jpg

This is what her mane looks like down.
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c232/ahcigar1/100_0400.jpg


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I can't get over how quickly you can do these gorgeous colored sketches!!! You really have some amazing talent 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mliponoga

Any chance if you get time you could do a sketch of Cami, my girlfriend's mare for her? Also what would you charge for a sketch like this to send it to us? Thanks


----------



## lilruffian

mliponoga said:


> Any chance if you get time you could do a sketch of Cami, my girlfriend's mare for her? Also what would you charge for a sketch like this to send it to us? Thanks


 I can give it a try once i've done Azale1's lol :wink:
As for buying one, for sketches (because i'm doing these for fun right now & you live outside Canada) i'd just ask you to pay any shipping. I told someone else $25 CND (which is what they ususally are) but i think i've changed my mind just for now lol.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

lilruffian said:


> I can give it a try once i've done Azale1's lol :wink:
> As for buying one, for sketches (because i'm doing these for fun right now & you live outside Canada) i'd just ask you to pay any shipping. I told someone else $25 CND (which is what they ususally are) but i think i've changed my mind just for now lol.


How much would shipping be to Ohio?  I LOVE the sketches you did of Sandie and I!!!


----------



## lilruffian

*Rockin Moon Eagle*

A commissioned sketch of a pretty Appaloosa gelding.


----------



## 3neighs

Your work is amazing! I've been wanting to try to add color to some of my drawings, but I'm so chicken! Some day...


----------



## lilruffian

3neighs said:


> Your work is amazing! I've been wanting to try to add color to some of my drawings, but I'm so chicken! Some day...


:lol: Just give it a try! It takes practice & you can always start over :wink: I just started drawing again (i paint, mostly) & it's taken some trial & error to get back into the groove.


----------



## lilruffian

& to _Hoofprints in the Sand_ - to ship your drawings would probably be around $15-$30 CND (not sure what that is US)


----------



## lilruffian

*Azale*

Here are 2 for Azale1 :wink: The scanner doesnt show the dark points of the sketch very well & it cut the tip off the ear in the 2nd lol


----------



## Azale1

Those are amazing. Thank you. How much would it be to receive the first one? I live down in Cali.


----------



## midwestgirl89

I love the second one!


----------



## Kayty

The second CP one is stunning!!! It's my favourite of the ones you've done here so far, the emotion you've captured in it, the softness of the muzzle and the depth behind the jaw all make it a genuinely beautiful piece.


----------



## lilruffian

Azale1 said:


> Those are amazing. Thank you. How much would it be to receive the first one? I live down in Cali.


 I don't believe it should cost more than $25.00 CND (you'd have to check what that is US)


----------



## lilruffian

Kayty said:


> The second CP one is stunning!!! It's my favourite of the ones you've done here so far, the emotion you've captured in it, the softness of the muzzle and the depth behind the jaw all make it a genuinely beautiful piece.


 Yes, i was contemplating doing that one at all because in the photo, the horse's eye is closed :lol: I decided to go for it anyhow, but make a slight change:wink:


----------



## charlicata

These are the two pictures that I would like incorporate into one. Rookie is actually black instead of the faded out color that he looks now. If you could put his face down at the same level that the pony's face is. I think it would be really cute. He is 16.2 hands and the pony only came up to his knees. As far as a back ground, I've included one that I absolutely love. If you don't want to do it on that type of back ground, do anything you choose.

This is from my barn on here. You can go and choose any one that you want.










This one is of a wild pony at Mt Rogers.

Rookie :: wildpony.jpg picture by charlicata - Photobucket

And this is the background if at all possible:


----------



## lilruffian

Here are 2 that i just finished. The first is a commissioned for a lady of her beautiful Arabian mare & the 2nd is of Cami:wink:


----------



## KatCashen

Jeese you need to open a huge studio in New York or something these are awesome!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

KatCashen said:


> Jeese you need to open a huge studio in New York or something these are awesome!!!!


 :lol: Well thank you! I'm starting off small right now, though - just made my own website & am doing local commissions. Maybe New York oneday!


----------



## lilruffian

Ok _Charlicata_:wink: the pony was a bit difficult because the pic was so small, but i think i got him. I dont like how the background turned out, though. Colored pencils are so crappy that way, in that they dont blend & it's almost impossible to lighten something up once its been made dark :-x lol


----------



## mliponoga

Thank you so much! She's not home from work yet but I'm sure she's going to love it! How much would it be for shipping to Michigan for that picture and the one of both of our mares? Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

mliponoga said:


> Thank you so much! She's not home from work yet but I'm sure she's going to love it! How much would it be for shipping to Michigan for that picture and the one of both of our mares? Thanks!!!!!!!


 I'll have to double-check to be certain about shipping, but i think it shouldn't be more than $20 CND (you'll have to figure that out American lol). It's not too much. :wink:


----------



## mliponoga

Looks like $19.25 in American, how would you like that payment?


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

> Ok _Charlicata_:wink: the pony was a bit difficult because the pic was so small, but i think i got him. I dont like how the background turned out, though. Colored pencils are so crappy that way, in that they dont blend & it's almost impossible to lighten something up once its been made dark :-x lol


It's lovely--use Prismacolours! They blend REALLY well. =]


----------



## lilruffian

mliponoga said:


> Looks like $19.25 in American, how would you like that payment?


 Well, i can send it COD as im not 100% certain what the cost will be, in which case you'll just pay when it gets there. It wont be very big, so it may be able to go as just regular mail, in which case i wont bother asking you to pay because it's only a dollar or 2 :wink:


----------



## All4Crystal

Lindsey I love your work! You are so very talented. 
It's great how you can change things around. When I do something I can do small adjustment, like taking off a halter or turning an ear to face forward. No way I could make horse to face forward if it's sideways!
Your scetches are good, your paintings are amazing! I wish I knew how to do that. Hehe last time I painted a picture were some bottles and fruit in elementary! 
Did you take art clases? 
I'm impressed with your work.


----------



## equestrian_rider465

Your work is simply breathtaking. It's so amazing how you can capture the emotion of a horse and the detail that you put into the work. I would love if you could do one of my pictures, if it's not too much to ask. You just draw so beautifully. 

Here's two to choose from.  Just pick your favourite.


----------



## lilruffian

All4Crystal said:


> Did you take art clases?
> I'm impressed with your work.


 Thank you Actually the only art lessons i took were in school as well (art class), though my highschool art teacher did go to college for art & was pretty good at helping (we clashed alot though ****. It was fun. He was always pressing me to try painting/drawing something _other_ than horses! It drove him insane!). He gave me a few helpful tips, though, but most of it comes from years of practice :wink:


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54

WOW! LOVE your work! If it's not too much trouble, could you do a quick sketch of Jerry? Pictures are in my barn, or I can upload more if you don't like any of those.


----------



## lilruffian

Ok heres one for _equestrian_rider 465_:wink:


----------



## equestrian_rider465

lilruffian said:


> Ok heres one for _equestrian_rider 465_:wink:


OMG! That is so amazing! It's perfect! Thank you so much!!


----------



## lilruffian

This one didnt turn out quite the way i would have liked:-| and the scanner did it's part to lighten it up alot but you can still see most of the shadowing. If you dont like it (i dont lol) _AngelWithoutWings54_, you can send me a different pic :wink:


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54

that's amazing! it's so much better than i could ever do! i need to pick up a pencil sometime and try to draw him... but it won't turn out as good as yours! i can send you another picture if you wanna try him again, but you certainly don't have to! this is awesome!


----------



## lilruffian

Why not? lol i can try another since i finished my commissions for the moment  Ever since i put the option to buy custom sketches on my site that's what everyone wants! Quicker than paintings i suppose, but not as much $$ for me! lol


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Your work is amazing! I loved the picture of the three paints on the third? page! 

Hey, if your up for a challenge I have a picture of Dozer and Bart at a weird angle? There is mountains and stuff in the background. I'll post the pic and you can decide if you want to


----------



## lilruffian

He's got draft in him doesn't he? lol Look at the feet on him! LOVE his color too.


----------



## lilruffian

I gave it a try:wink: The scanner cut off the big guy's feet tho :roll: I think ima take Kayty's advice n try pastel lol i think backgrounds would be alot easier that way if im not using paint...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

lilruffian said:


> He's got draft in him doesn't he? lol Look at the feet on him! LOVE his color too.


Yes he has a lot in draft in him! He is around 18hh!! Thanks 



lilruffian said:


> I gave it a try:wink: The scanner cut off the big guy's feet tho :roll: I think ima take Kayty's advice n try pastel lol i think backgrounds would be alot easier that way if im not using paint...


It looks great thanks so much!


----------



## lilruffian

Ok so im a nut & just discovered iv had a small pastel kit in my closet that i bought a year ago at a garage sale but for some reason convinced myself it was a water color set...:?
Anywho... i dug it out tonight & here is my VERY FIRST pastel drawing!:lol: By no means fantastic lol Nothing like the stuff _Kayty _can do! Very messy stuff:shock:. Dont have any of those fandangled pastel crayons either so it was sort of a pain to try & do the eyes with a big stick of pastel!:lol:
The scanner also did me the lovely courtesy of lightening up all my not-so-heavily-covered spots:-x


----------



## equestrian_rider465

Oh my word! That is so good!  ESPECIALLY for your first time with pastels!! Geez, I'll be lucky if I could ever be _half_ as good as you!


----------



## Kayty

beautiful job!! Is that oil pastel though? I find oils are bloody tricky to work in! 
haha don't worry, I worked in sticks for years, only brought pencils a few months ago! My god was my life made easier after discovering pencils :O


----------



## lilruffian

Lol i don't know!! They dont feel oily... & they don't smear/blend as well as i'd expect oils to... i definitely gotta get a proper set though.


----------



## Kayty

Do you get a fine dust come up from them when you use them? If they're dusty, they're chalk pastels, the oils tend to grip onto the paper better and leave a thicker, crayon type look when you draw a line with them


----------



## lilruffian

defeinitely oil then lol. No dust but little clumps everywhere!


----------



## Kayty

Yep that's oil, **** clumps!! If you got a result like that in oils, you definitely need to invest in a set of chalks because you have some real talent there!


----------



## Benny

Man your work is -amazing-! I wish I could draw like that, as does everyone else. :lol:

I was wondering if you'd like to draw me and my gelding? It's only a half face shot of me, so it's not too bad.. I can't draw faces, they suck.
If you do, could you take the round yard out of it? But here it is. Thanks for lookin! And his marking is a tear drop upside down, if you needed a differentish angle or something.
..And my thumb is normally like that, my Shetland stood on it when I fell off. xD


----------



## lilruffian

Kayty said:


> Yep that's oil, **** clumps!! If you got a result like that in oils, you definitely need to invest in a set of chalks because you have some real talent there!


  lol well thankyou. I dont think i like oil... my desk & hands are covered with it. Clumps everywhere! lol I'll have to look into your kind... i gave it another try though. I hate how it likes to pull up...:-x oh well:lol:


----------



## Kayty

Good job again!

But yes, that's why I stick with my chalk pastel rather than oils  Can't stand the clumping and how hard it is to keep it on the page. Some people get incredible results with it, but I just don't get on with it. 
The problem you'll have with chalk though, is that you need to layer it so much to get a solid colour down. You also need a toothed paper or it won't hold the layers thus you won't get mu depth to your work.


----------



## Benny

Ooh, this new one is one of my favorites. It's so cute!


----------



## lilruffian

Kayty said:


> Good job again!
> 
> But yes, that's why I stick with my chalk pastel rather than oils  Can't stand the clumping and how hard it is to keep it on the page. Some people get incredible results with it, but I just don't get on with it.
> The problem you'll have with chalk though, is that you need to layer it so much to get a solid colour down. You also need a toothed paper or it won't hold the layers thus you won't get mu depth to your work.


 Yes, that would make sense. It seems you have to put several layers on with the oils, i can only imagine what it would be like with chalk! That's one thing i love about paint (or the way i do it anyhow:lol in that i have 1 coat to help the rest of the paint stick, another coat for base color & then however many after that that i need to apply shadowing & light.


----------



## juniormylove

oh dear. baaad melanie...this thread is making me want to try painting AND drawing in color. bad idea. but...looks....so...fun...

I just looked through all 15 pages and I love it all!


----------



## lilruffian

I tried one for _Benny_:wink: Really need to look into some colors that blend better though...


----------



## TurnNBurn625

wow.i can draw but i wish i could do what you do. your work is absolutely amazing


----------



## darrenvale

Could you please do one for me? Thanks  x


----------



## lilruffian

Did a little boredom sketch of a Saddlebred...


----------



## Benny

Wow!! Thanks!! How much would that be to get it to Australia?


----------



## lilruffian

So i'm in the process of drawing another, but for now thought i'd share one of my favorite sites & a particular artist's album that i really like. This lady paints mainly racehorses & does sort of surreal takes on the horse & it's name. I love how much imagination she puts into them.
Personally, i've done a few myself, but don't have nearly as many pieces as her or as much patience!:lol:
This is the site; Horse Racing Fantasy
& here are a few of_ mine_
(Sea Hero, Chief Bearhart & Storm Flag Flaying.):wink:


----------



## Benny

I love the one with the dolphin! And the bear is -really- well done. The flag is pretty cool too!
EDIT: Man, your dolphin one is tons better than hers. I don't like how everything is behind the horse, or under the horse, you can't see it. I like ones where the horse is actually part of the picture.


----------



## charlicata

lilruffian said:


> Ok _Charlicata_:wink: the pony was a bit difficult because the pic was so small, but i think i got him. I dont like how the background turned out, though. Colored pencils are so crappy that way, in that they dont blend & it's almost impossible to lighten something up once its been made dark :-x lol


 
This picture is absolutely BEAUTIFUL lilruffian!!!! I have put the picture on my facebook as a photo album cover and I gave you full credit for it. THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

Benny said:


> Wow!! Thanks!! How much would that be to get it to Australia?


 Well, i can check. I think that if i can send it with just regular mail, it shouldn't be more than a few dollars:wink:


----------



## KatCashen

Ok my turn.. lol JK but yeah hey if you still wanna Show off your mad skills id be honored if can you do this one PLEASE!!!








http://www.horseforum.com/members/17316/album/horses-1902/i-love-my-brat-13358.jpg


----------



## lilruffian

2 more for _darrenvale_ & _KatCashen_


----------



## KatCashen

AHHHHHH ... FREAKING AMAZING.. how in the heck do you do that so fast !!!! 
OK ima PM you now!!!! YOU FREAKING ROCK!!! THANK YOOOU!!!


----------



## darrenvale

That picture is beautiful! thank you xx


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

Lovely, especially the oen with the dolphins!


----------



## charlicata

I know you've said this before...pages ago. But how much would a painting or pastel be? And if you can pm me your address, I can find out how much shipping would be.


----------



## lilruffian

Ok, so ive had this huge canvas for a while now. It's 24'' by 48''... i was watching Jockey's this morning cuz it's my fav show & they were showing the episode where Zenyatta wins the BC. 
Inspiration!:idea:
So i was thinking id do one of her, but not too sure which pic to use... i was sorta thinking of the 2nd one, only because it would fill the cavas up better...


----------



## KatCashen

i love the second one as well but with the first pics back round!!! Like crossing the finish line!!


----------



## azarni

I personally prefer the first picture.


----------



## TurnNBurn625

you could do like collage. a bunch of different pictures in one. have the second picture in the middle. then do lil pictures around it. like a good head-shot. maybe one of her getting saddled. one of her grazing. things like that. i think it would look great.


----------



## lilruffian

Yes, i was thinking of that too lol that way i dont have to paint so much background!


----------



## TurnNBurn625

i think it would be a great idea.


----------



## lilruffian

Ok so this is what it looks like so far


----------



## lilruffian

This is a sketch i did tonight of an akbashXgreat pyrenese puppy i dubbed "Chubbs"


----------



## Benny

I like the racing painting idea!
Cute dog.. for a dog. xD


----------



## midwestgirl89

I'm excited to see the progress! Your drawings are awesome-the dog is so adorable-but I especially love keeping up with your paintings.


----------



## Uma

Wow! You have a very impressive talent! I can't wait to see your progress in your Zenyatta painting. I absolutely love your pencil drawings! I think it is amazing that you can take ordinary colored pencils and create such beautiful drawings.


----------



## kayhmk

Just caught up on your thread and I have to say I really loved the foal in oil pastels.  

About the clumping etc: check your pastels. They might be past their "best before" date. I have three boxes of oil pastels with the words "Use by 01/2010" stamped on them and they are more like waxy clumps compressed together than oil pastels. Why I keep them? Because they are still usable, they just require a special technique, a little warming and a little medium. F.ex. I did this with the said pastels and you can see they don't blend as nicely as they could (and should, even if this was just a quick one):









When working with old/drier oil pastels I find it easier to lightly shade in the basic colour with a cold stick (cold as in "straight out of the box"), then do another layer that covers the paper about 50%, usually with a shadow colour. After that, I pick a mixing colour (f.ex. a white for highlights, dark grey for shadow areas) with which I go over the whole thing blending shadows and different colours together. The blending layer should cover nearly 100% of the paper and it should be done with a warm stick (hold it in your hand, let the sun warm it up a bit, whatever is convenient) and with some pressure: think of it as pushing the colour in. If the sticks shed clumps of colour, just find the right spot for the clump, press with your finger to warm it up and finish with the mixing colour. Lastly, add details, make corrections, fill out the holes. Done and still sane! 

(Oh yes, I love oil pastels and am very very very easily aggravated if things don't go my way. That's why I try to limit the layers and the chances for colours peeling off. On the plus side, oil pastels are way less messy than soft pastels are.)


----------



## Kayty

You're tempting me into trying oils again!! I've never got on with them, don't like the 'crumbs' that they seem to give off. In saying that, I've never brought a decent set - all my money goes on buying decent soft pastels instead!


----------



## lilruffian

That makes sense! unfortunately i dont have a white one anymore! **** used it all in 3 drawings. guess im gonna have to try and find a place somewhere in town that sells pastels.


----------



## lilruffian

A sketch of my nephew Hunter sitting with the "Phoofers"


----------



## lilruffian

*Shadows*

This is a painting i did of my friend's Arabian gelding. I changed the background, cuz i thought it would look cooler in black (like hes coming out of the shadows)
I posted 3 pics of it, the first is the best shot, however the 2nd shows the real colors better(though it's quite grainy looking) the 3rd i thought was cool looks like hes running into the sun!


----------



## lilruffian

I'm starting it!:-o Ran out of the shade of brown i was using though so it may be a few days till i start it up again:lol:


----------



## TurnNBurn625

the zenyatta painting looks great so far


----------



## Benny

Wow, the Arabian running looks like a real photos! Awesome job.


----------



## xhorseygirlx

Hi, I've just looked at all the pictures you have drawn and I think you are amazingly talented! And you are so kind to draw pictures for people. Now you have really inspired me to be an animal artist. I do a few drawings my self but they are no way near as good as yours!  
Anyway, I would be so pleased if you could draw me a coloured picture of these new forest ponies, I saw on holiday. I can't decided which one for you to draw so I'll put a couple up and you can pick. 
Thank you so much for inspirering me and thank you even more if you do the drawings xx

S7301251 - Photos - View other's photo and leave a comment - Yahoo! Pulse

S7301250 - Photos - View other's photo and leave a comment - Yahoo! Pulse

S7301243 - Photos - View other's photo and leave a comment - Yahoo! Pulse


----------



## Equusketch

First of all, I LOVE your acrylic paintings!!! I dabble in acrylics a little myself and I like how you tape off the main subject so you can do the background first. I was just cuirous what kind of tape you use and how you go about cutting it without damaging the canvas. How do you cut the tape so precisely? Can you see the sketch beneath the tape? I have an acrylic commission coming up and would love to try that taping technique.


----------



## lilruffian

Well, it's a little tricky cutting it on stretched canvas' because they have no back, but i just use an exacto knife (you can also buy artisit knives but they're pretty much the same thing as an exacto) & be very careful. On canvas boards it's not so bad. 
As for tape, i usually use the thinner masking tape but cuz im out right now im using painters tape (the stuff you use when painting walls lol). It sticks well, cuts easy but doesn't leave the glue behind unless of course you leave it on for months!
If you get the uncolored stuff you can see the sketch underneith, which makes it easier to cut


----------



## lilruffian

Still working on the Zenyatta painting the background is almost finished (finally!)


----------



## TurnNBurn625

its coming along great!! i absolutely love it.


----------



## equestrian_rider465

It looks wonderful so far! Can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## lilruffian

Ok here they are _xhorseygirlx_:wink: it took a bit cuz i was busy with others but i finally got it done:lol:


----------



## xhorseygirlx

wow! They are great, thank you so much 

xx


----------



## lilruffian

Hey everyone! Just wanted to let you know of a contest i'm holding on the forum  Check out the link http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/photo-contest-win-painting-less-than-63880/


----------



## KatCashen

ALWAYS IN Aw of your work.. Absolutely AWESOME!!!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Im in aww of your art!! I love it..I wish i could draw/paint like you, im lucky if i can get a hoof that actually roughly resembles a hoof  Well your inspiring me to take art classes, because i love to draw but i cant  so im aiming to one day be as good as you! and again your amazing!!


----------



## lilruffian

Lol well thank you  & good for you! It's always fun & great to try new things. Who knows... you could turn out to be really good at it. Who knows?!


----------



## Equusketch

oh yeah, can I also add that I am insanely jealous of your ability to paint backgrounds? I wish I could do backgrounds better. I am sure it's due more to laziness than skill, but it's a mental block of mine.


----------



## Sunny

Your work is jaw-dropping. Really, some of the best horse works i've seen, and in such short time spans! I'd love for one of Sunny, but I won't ask because you seem so busy. :lol: Lovely, lovely work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybugsgirl

Wow that TB was amazing. I love the painting of the three horses you did that is also so good.


----------



## lilruffian

Lol actually _Sunny_ i have time for a sketch lol. If you (or anyone else for that matter) would like a painting, i'm willing to do them for all HF'ers for $125 

To _Equusketch_; i used to be the same way! I actually havent been doing backgrounds (detailed ones anyhow) for very long lol. My friends & family always gave me trouble cuz i didn't like to do them & they add so much to a painting.
It just takes practice, time, & PATIENCE! & i think that was the main thing with me was that i didn't have the patience lol


----------



## Sunny

Trust me, if I had some extra cash a painting from you would be the first thing on my list.  And that is very kind of you to drop the price for fellow HFers. We horse people have to stick together. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mliponoga

For the $125 price, what exactly is that? I mean what size, and on what type of material? Thanks! And to have one done for x-mas when should I have my order in by?


----------



## lilruffian

mliponoga said:


> For the $125 price, what exactly is that? I mean what size, and on what type of material? Thanks! And to have one done for x-mas when should I have my order in by?


 $125 for a 16'' by 20'' canvas painting:wink: As for ordering, you can put one in anytime. I'm not officially starting my X-mas special for the general public until next month so i have lots of time for more:lol:
Shipping to where you are would probably be around $25, but i'm not sure the time it would take to get there... It all depends on when you want one done i suppose.


----------



## lilruffian

These are CND prices of course lol so it may be a little cheaper for you actually ha ha


----------



## PintoTess

hmmmm....if your not busy would you mind drawing a pic of tess for me please lilruffian?
heres a pic of her....you dont have to do the background ok ...even if you just do her head


----------



## lilruffian

*Oh Gawd the Old Days!*

Ok, so upon request i have posted some of my earlier "beginner" works:shock:
The first 2 sketches were done when i was like 8 or 9 & thought i was amazing:lol:
I will post pics of some of my first paintings as soon as this stupid attachment uploader stops giving me trouble:-x


----------



## lilruffian

**** they did't turn out well, i'll have to find more...


----------



## lilruffian

Ok im grudgingly posting some of my earlier paintings... the one of the pinto colt is actually one of my very first :hide: As you'll notice in these paintings there is either very little detail to the background or no background at all!
The one of the grey's was actually done back in 2004 during my "grey-period" (basically i found grey horses easiest to paint then & so i did them more than any other color).
The last 2 are from my oil-stage, which lasted a good 2 years before i decided (was forced to actually by my grade 10 art teacher) to try acrylics again & i havent gone back!


----------



## Sunny

Those are great! I love the second painting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## All4Crystal

Thanks for posting them! I can see you had a talent ever since you were small. 
Those are great! 
I love the last painting of Arabian.


----------



## PintoTess

hey you are the best drawer ever!
do you have time to do a sketch of tess for me??:lol:


----------



## lilruffian

Hey _Pinto Tess_. Sorry it took so long lol got started with other things!
(the scanner cut off the top of the rider's hat btw:roll


----------



## GuitarChump

Youre awesome.


----------



## Sunny

Ehhhh....I hate to ask because I feel like I am mooching off of you! :lol: But could you please do one of Sunny? You could choose any of the ones out of my barn.  You certainly don't have to, though. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernComfort

Really nice!


----------



## PintoTess

yeah i felt rude to ask as well sunny lol...
but thanx so musch i love it


----------



## lilruffian

No problem guys lol


----------



## PintoTess

hi  loved the pic of tess 
when you have time would you be able to draw this pic of my friend and her pony for me? she is selling the pony so i thought it would be a nice suprise for her 
but finish everyone elses first please


----------



## lilruffian

Ok so i really hunkered down yesterday & got a bunch finished :lol:
So here are ones for _Sunny, PintoTess_ & _KatCashen_:wink:


----------



## Sunny

Thank you SO much! I love it! Your talent awes me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

wow thanx heaps maddie will definately love it  it will be a good gift for when her beloved elle gets sold 
again, thanx heaps


----------



## Fifi Bay

hello, 
i was just wondering if i post a picture or two of me and my horse Fifi to you would you draw it for me and write "Rylee And Fifi" at the bottom of the page for me? if so just get back to me as soon as possible and i will post the picture for you. thanks heaps


----------



## lilruffian

Fifi Bay said:


> hello,
> i was just wondering if i post a picture or two of me and my horse Fifi to you would you draw it for me and write "Rylee And Fifi" at the bottom of the page for me? if so just get back to me as soon as possible and i will post the picture for you. thanks heaps


 Certainly. I can give her a try:wink:


----------



## ShutUpJoe

hey lilruffian, I was wondering if you got a chance to look at the horses for sale things I did. I posted them a couple days ago. Kind of wanted your input on them seeing how they were your original idea.


----------



## lilruffian

I'll go have a look now!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Cool Thanks


----------



## PintoTess

hi again...sorry if i am troubling you but....do you mind doing another one??? but do other peoples first please...i dont want you to think i am greedy lol...and if its not too much trouble...can you write somthing at the bottom...i dont know what just somthing good...im so sorry if im troubling you!!!...but i love your drawings!


----------



## Fifi Bay

ok well i will send you 1 of them in a few minutes  and then i will send you the other one either tonight or when i get home from school  if u havent guessed it yet iam best friends with pinto tess and i go to pony club with her and the picture tht u drew of maddi - well she goes to our pony club as well  lol hahaha ok then thanks


----------



## lilruffian

Dont worry i havent forgotten about any of ya!:lol: But here is a commissioned i just finished as well as some tat ideas for _KatCashen_:wink:


----------



## lilruffian

Ok & here's one for _Hoofprints in the Sand_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

lilruffian said:


> Ok & here's one for _Hoofprints in the Sand_


Ahhh that is TOO cool!


----------



## KatCashen

SWEET.. those are awesome.. thank you !! the comissioned pic is sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Fifi Bay

can you please tell me how to put a picture on your thread so you can draw the picture for me  please tell me thx


----------



## lilruffian

Fifi Bay said:


> can you please tell me how to put a picture on your thread so you can draw the picture for me  please tell me thx


 Well if you go to _advanced post_ (where you write your comments) there will be an option if you scroll down that says _Manage Attachments_. Click on that & it will let you upload photos. Just pick your photo & click upload:wink:


----------



## Fifi Bay

ok thanx


----------



## Fifi Bay

is this picture ok or do you want an easier one to do and would it be ok if you could write at the bottom of the page Rylee and Fifi as my name is Rylee  do my hair in whatever way is easier for you to do. 

dont worry about drawing thr freckles on my face lol (i hate freckles) lol thankyou soooo.... much for doing this thx.


----------



## Fifi Bay

are you still able to draw the picture that i have posted on your thread if its to complicated just let me know and i will choose another picture  thx


----------



## PintoTess

Just be patient Rylee! she has other things to do you know lol


----------



## lilruffian

Lol yes i can give it a try


----------



## Fifi Bay

ok then thx heaps


----------



## Fifi Bay

yer i know ellen ! i just didnt want her to think tht she had to do tht picture as there is a fare bit of detail in tht picture lol


----------



## PintoTess

lol..yer i know.


----------



## lilruffian

Ok _Fifi Bay_ i gave it a try:wink:


----------



## PintoTess

she will love that lilruffian..me and her are best friends lol


----------



## Fifi Bay

Thanx  I like it but do you think that you could fix up my mouth and my eyes please? its not that i dont like it, and i really appreciate you doing it, if it is too much to worry about, dont worry about fixing it.
And I do like it . Thanx heaps


----------



## lilruffian

When i get some time i'll see what i can do :wink:
I'm starting more commissioneds though & am getting busy!:lol: Here's one im gonna start tomorrow. I'm actually doing paintings of both of this ladie's dogs but wont post the other reference pic until i actually start it!


----------



## TurnNBurn625

did you ever finish the Zenyatta painting? i would love to see the progress


----------



## lilruffian

still working on it lol i've had to put it on hold for a bit so that i can get through the ones that will actually make me money ha ha but i've by no means forgotten about it!


----------



## TurnNBurn625

ooo that i understand. lol i was just wondering because it was coming along great.


----------



## lilruffian

Here's how the dog 1 is coming


----------



## Sunny

That is looking great! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Ok here it is finished Just have to get the ladie's approval then i can start on the next one!


----------



## Sunny

Wow! That looks identical to the photo! Great job. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks  wants too sure about the eyes because on my computer it looked really dark, so i lightened some things up...


----------



## Fifi Bay

thanks and yer just do mine when u think that u have time


----------



## I Luv My Quarter Horse

Luv it!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

Ok this is the next 1 i have to start!


----------



## lilruffian

A sketch of this lady's son's dog (the one im doing the paintings for) I got home too late to start the painting so i figured i'd do this instead & get it out of the way


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213

Wow your art is amazing! I hope to be able to do work like this one day! I was wondering if you get any time if you could do a picture of my new foal? here is the only two pics i have of him :? lol, i would be interested in getting them mailed to me too, I'm in maniotba, Can. If you can pm me I will get ur info to send the money for them  thanx


----------



## lilruffian

Ok _ricoscowgirl2213_ here it is. You can see the actual color better in the first 2. For some reason the camera made the background & foal look brighter in the final pic. Still debating with myself whether it would look better without a background... just let me know...:lol:


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213

Wow!!! Thank you so much it looks amazing!! I like it either way  lol u can do what ever you think will look best but I think it is great! I can't wait to see it in person  lol I'm thinkin I might have to get u to possibly do a few more so can can frame them  or mabey my husband will get me a painting for x-mas 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213

Lol but I know what u mean by the backgroud, cause it looks sooooo real without the background, but it still looks good with it haha, ill let you make the call, if u think it looks better without the background go for it lol ur the artist 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Alright lol
And here's the finished painting of the above dog


----------



## PintoTess

thats so good! i couldnt for the life of me do anything like that


----------



## haleylvsshammy

wow! These are soooo amazing! I'll have to dig up some good pictures- heck, I'll have to take some good pictures and get you to draw them! Then of course I'll make you send them to me and I'll pay for 'em 

I can't wait to see the Zenyatta painting finished! It's sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Charis

I am in awe once again, *lilruffian*. Your talents seem to be endless, from capturing a horse's character in a cartoon to life-like paintings. Bravo!


----------



## lilruffian

Lol thanks guys  i'll be starting _Azale1_'s painting this week then i should be able to resume the Zenyatta painting!


----------



## AnnaLover

Whenever you have free time I would love for you to do something with my mare.. but of course do your paying commissions first!!

























(preferably without the halter?)


----------



## xarthorsex

wow, your really good!  If you have a chance can you please look at my artwork and tell me what you think, the threads called "my animal art journal."


----------



## lilruffian

Ok here's the painting i did for _Azale1,_ who won my contest!


----------



## RandomHorsey

OMG OMG OMG I Hope its not to much to ask if you could do a drawing/painting of this horse:







And This horse:








Togeth with no bridle or anything and running plz(the chestnut is really old so it would be nice to have a pic of him young


----------



## lilruffian

_RandomHorsey,_ do you have another pic of the sorrel? Just wondering if he's got any leg markings...


----------



## PintoTess

Fifi Bay wants to know if you are still able to fix up the riders face in her drawing you did.


----------



## Benny

The face isn't that bad. Maybe she's just getting everyone elses out of the way, so they get the joy of a drawing as well.

Do you keep the drawings, LilRuffian?


----------



## lacyloo

Theses are freaking amazing ! Awesome talent you have


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks everyone 
Sorry PintoTess & Fifi Bay, i'm still pretty busy & havent been able to get around to fixing it yet. Have lots to catch up on.
And to _Benny_, yes i do generally keep them unless the people i drew them for want them of course!


----------



## RandomHorsey

oh sorry lilruffian i cant find any of his legs but hes got 3 white socks. no sock on his back left
thx!


----------



## PintoTess

oh no Im not hurrying you, Fifi just wanted ti know thats all :/


----------



## TaraJane

You are so talented! 
I love your work!


----------



## TurnNBurn625

did you ever finish the Zenyatta painting?


----------



## lilruffian

TurnNBurn625 said:


> did you ever finish the Zenyatta painting?


 Not yet Still sitting in my room ha ha, though once i'm finished the next 5 i have to get done before X-mas i'll be sure to get back on it!
You guys will be the first to know!


----------



## TurnNBurn625

ok thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Fifi Bay

do you think tht u could fix up the things tht i asked u about  , it's ust tht i wanna use tht picture for things : e.g. : my phones backround, laptop backround, profile picture. things like tht oh and i wanna also, print it off and hang in my room  if thts alrigyt could u do it for me ????? please reply asap  thx heaps


----------



## PintoTess

I cant wait to see the zanyatta pic. I have been anticipating it since it was first started


----------



## Fifi Bay

yer i can't wait to see the zanyatta pic as well. yer dont rush with the picture that i asked about, just take your time


----------



## PintoTess

woot woot! go Zenyatta!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

Dont worry if you guys dont see any new pics at the moment as my computer is in the process of being fixed & wont let me upload pics onto the site right now:evil:.
Sucks cuz i've got so many to post!
Been painting like crazy & still have 5 left to finish before Christmas! Where did the month go? :shock:


----------



## Fifi Bay

lol hahaha thats ok just take your time


----------



## zaudika

lilruffian -- when you get a moment, would you mind taking a look at the thread "memorial portrait for a dear friend" under the "art requests" section? 

I admire your work greatly... hugely... and if you could look at the thread and let me know what the cost would be and if you feel it was something you could do I'd really appreciate it. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## lilruffian

Finally! Managed to get a couple more uploaded :-o
These are some i've been working on for Christmas. Still have 3 left to finish though:shock:

I'm still going to finish the last of the requests on the thread, but unfortunately i dont think i'll have time for any more at this time unless they're commissioned :-( 
Sorry everyone, but i looks like im going to have alot on my plate for the next few months between training my new horse & work.


----------



## lilruffian

O & while my computer is cooperating... here are a couple sketches.
The first 2 are of a beautiful friesian filly & an Appy that i sketched for zaudika 
The 3rd is of my mare, Bella!


----------



## PintoTess

nawwww!!!!!


----------



## peppyrox

beautiful artwork!! wish I could draw like that.. they're amazing :smile:


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I hope one day I'm as good as you.


----------



## HorseChic

Your work is amazing! I wish i was as good as you! 

Could you do a drawing of one of my photos? I dont want the horse in the background by the way. Thanks so much!


----------



## Sunny

^ She just said she can't do anymore for free right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseChic

Sunny said:


> ^ She just said she can't do anymore for free right now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh sorry...


----------



## lilruffian

That's ok, but yes im sorry i wont be able to do any more for now.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

*drool* all of your paintings and drawings are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lilruffian

Here a WIP of a Cocker Spaniel i just finished as well as the lake cabin i did for a friend of the family.


----------



## Benny

I -love- the reflections in the water! You do water amazingly.


----------



## MoheganSun

WOW these are stunning! LOL looks like I missed the freebie window


----------



## MissH

I'm seriously hooked on this thread. I just went through all 30 pages - the acrylics are TOTALLY inspiring. I've been thinking about doing some over my holidays...so we shall see. Thanks so much for the great work!!


----------



## lilruffian

Well I got a pastel kit for Christmas! Never used them before but here's what i've got so far:wink:
I did one of my Arab Chico and my Fjord Bella


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I LOVE IT!! Your drawings are always amazing!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's another attempt with the pastels! Plus a sketch of my fat kitty, Simon:lol:


----------



## Benny

The cat is -awesome-!!


----------



## lilruffian

Ya his one eye's a tad sleepy cuz i woke him up quite rudely with the flash from one of his MANY naps, trying to get decent pics lol!


----------



## lilruffian

Still having fun with these!:lol:


----------



## lilruffian

My filly Mouse when she was a couple days old


----------



## MissH

Love the foal!!


----------



## lilruffian

A pastel of a AQHA stallion Colonels Peppy Lena (RIP)


----------



## All4Crystal

You're doing great with those pastels! Awesome job!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks everyone!
Here's another. Not too happy about how the nose turned out...:-|


----------



## PintoTess

Wow lilruffian they are good like always. It is hard to believe that this is your first time with pastels. It just shows how talented you are!!
Keep it up


----------



## lilruffian

A WIP of a paint colt my aunt used to own, just before they sold him. His name was Littlebit, after his sire Littlebit Black


----------



## Hidalgo13

Your crazy A-MA-ZING! I love to paint too but goooshhh, I wish I could do such beautiful things like you! I love the pegasus!


----------



## Hidalgo13

I posted a painting: The thread is called (and in the art section of course): long time no paint. no one has commented on it yet though.  But it would mean a lot to me if you went and told me what you think of it and what should be improved. 
How long have you been painting?


----------



## horserider321

WOW!!!!! OOOMMMGG! i can't even explain how great your doing. Okay, I will, your super fantastic at painting! Holy crap! lololol


----------



## lilruffian

Hidalgo13 said:


> How long have you been painting?


 I've been actively painting for about 5 years now. Before that it was just pencil sketches :wink:

Here's another pastel WIP of a paint filly named Baby.


----------



## Hidalgo13

oil or soft?? I find soft pastels are easier, when I try oil it always looks so horrible:shock: lol!


----------



## lilruffian

I agree, which is why i too use the soft pastels lol! Much nicer to work with


----------



## lilruffian

Hey guys just thought i'd let ya know i'm doing another contest lol I want more practice with these pastels, so i'm offering to do a free portrait for the winner!
Here's the link;http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/another-contest-win-pastel-portrait-your-75149/
It runs until the 14th of January!!


----------



## Equusketch

lilruffian, I think you are ready to start selling these pastel drawings now!!! Honestly, I like them as much, if not more than your paintings. Makes me wanna dabble in soft pastels again. 

Anyway, I hope you don't mind, but I "might" do a similar contest thing with my woodburns after I finish practicing on this plank. I like the idea of doing a portrait as if it were commissioned in order to up my game.


----------



## lilruffian

Equusketch said:


> lilruffian, I think you are ready to start selling these pastel drawings now!!! Honestly, I like them as much, if not more than your paintings. Makes me wanna dabble in soft pastels again.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you don't mind, but I "might" do a similar contest thing with my woodburns after I finish practicing on this plank. I like the idea of doing a portrait as if it were commissioned in order to up my game.


 Certianly! I'll have to check it out & maybe enter!:wink:


----------



## smtracy

Hi. I'm Sana and I do some art work myself. Paintings, pen & ink. I was wondering what type of pastels you use?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

I'm working in soft pastels. Don't really like the oils much lol


----------



## smtracy

You really do very nice work. In new to the forum. As soon as I figure out how to post pics I will put some of my art work up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smtracy

Ok I have my art downloaded to my art album. If you have time could you look and let me know what you think? Than you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

If you want to have a thread for your art but cant figure out how to post pics (it took me forever to figure it out lol!)
there will be an option under the "post reply" box that says Go Avanced. Click that & it will have an option on that page to ad pics to your reply


----------



## smtracy

*art work*



lilruffian said:


> If you want to have a thread for your art but cant figure out how to post pics (it took me forever to figure it out lol!)
> there will be an option under the "post reply" box that says Go Avanced. Click that & it will have an option on that page to ad pics to your reply


Ok see if this works


----------



## equiniphile

Those are amazing, Lilruffian! I just went through all 33 pages in awe, wish I had one tenth of your talent! If you're still doing requests since the holidays are over, I would love one. Feel free to choose any picture from these albums, they're organized into each horse.

AAA Southern Grace pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket
AAA Molly pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket
AAA Lenox pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket
AAA Foals pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket
AAA Excel pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket
AAA Arthur pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket

You're amazing with the pastels, my mom wants to find someone to draw each of the horses we've owned, which is 12 total, to hang them over the fireplace. How much would you charge for 12 pastels? We'd have to do a few at a time because it's obviously a lot of work and a lot of money ;-)


----------



## lilruffian

OOh very nice work _smtracy_  you certainly put alot of detail into the fur!


----------



## smtracy

Thank you.


----------



## amp23

I love your work! If you could do do some of my horse and possibly mail the painting/drawing to me that would be AMAZING


----------



## smtracy

Yes I could do that. Oh and thank you 
Just let me know what size.For a 8 x 10 My pen & ink start at $30. 
My paintings start at $50. 
Shipping would be extra.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

smtracy said:


> Ok I have my art downloaded to my art album. If you have time could you look and let me know what you think? Than you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 There are several Art Journals up on the forum & you should definitely start one for your work. Just make sure you dont name it the same as another lol or people get mixed up! I did with my first one :lol:
If you're not sure how to start, just go to the Horse Artwork section of the forum & click the icon labled "New Thread".
You'll get more hits for you work than by posting on anothers thread :wink:


----------



## smtracy

Yes im sorry I posted my work for you to look at. I will start one. Thank you. And again I'm sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Lol oh no worries


----------



## lilruffian

This i one i started today of my mom's 2 dogs. It was supposed to be for Christmas but i had too many to get done that she let me put it off :lol:


----------



## Pepita

lilruffian said:


> This is just my other art journal extended... it was getting confusing with so many other "Art Journals" lol :lol:
> Still working on my Mustangs, but finally got my commissioned portrait finished.


Very nice


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

woooooooooooooow those look amazing!!!


----------



## lilruffian

The background might look a little funny as the dogs are sitting on the couch, on a horsey blanket with another different horsey blanket covering the back! lol


----------



## RedTree

how have I not managed to go through this till now lol
I love your work, so many of them are WOW jaw dropping, I think I may of missed the opening but  could you draw one of Buzz.
I would really like this photo drawn, its an unusual angle but I just love the pic lol








its okay if you can't I also entered you comp, there are some great photos in there, you are gonna have a hard decesion


----------



## lilruffian

Hey _RedTree_ i'm not doing any freebees anymore for the time being (no time & i'm getting low on crayons!) But if you're interested in a commisioned sketch, they're $25. Just PM me


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a pastel drawing of a Paint stallion i knew named Grease.
Decided i don't like white paper with these... oh well! :lol:


----------



## smtracy

Very nice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Here's another one :wink:


----------



## All4Crystal

That's beautiful! Makes me want to try pastels.


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a WIP of the painting i just finished for _amp23_ :wink:


----------



## All4Crystal

Stunning! Really good job on this one!


----------



## lilruffian

Ya i really enjoyed it actually. Palomino's are one of my favorites to paint


----------



## Equusketch

Your mastery of color astounds me! Something I continue to struggle with.


----------



## lilruffian

Here's one i just started of a lovely paint stud colt. I'm doing him as he would look grown up.
Reference pic;







And here's how the background is looking. The customer said she wanted a plain cloud background...


----------



## tinyliny

Wow, that palomino is outstanding! I assume you're not doing THAT one for free!


----------



## lilruffian

Lol No but it was one i wanted to do. As i said i LOVE painting palominos


----------



## mramsay

If you dont mind me asking, what type of pastels and paper are you using? I have dabbled in pastels in the past but has found that I was never satisfied with the texture--either the pastels were too soft, or too hard, or the paper didnt hold the colour well, or was too course...


----------



## Rissa

I have a Champagne saddlebred. I'd love to commission an actual painting from you. Like your most recently posted palomino. It's amazing.

What are your fees?


----------



## lilruffian

mramsay said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what type of pastels and paper are you using? I have dabbled in pastels in the past but has found that I was never satisfied with the texture--either the pastels were too soft, or too hard, or the paper didnt hold the colour well, or was too course...


 I'm currently using soft pastels but you have to be careful when choosing them. Rembrandt & Faber Castels are very nice to work with as well as Derwent, however they do get pricey.
I draw on pastel paper but i think there are other kinds you can use.
I'd try contacting _Kayty _or checking out her "My Art Journal" thread as she specializes in pastels & knows more than me in this area:lol:


----------



## TurnNBurn625

did you ever finish the zenyatta painting?


----------



## lilruffian

Here's an update on the colt/stallion painting


----------



## lilruffian

TurnNBurn625 said:


> did you ever finish the zenyatta painting?


 :lol:_ still_ working on it. Hopefully i will have time this month


----------



## TurnNBurn625

lilruffian said:


> :lol:_ still_ working on it. Hopefully i will have time this month



thats cool. i think it will look really neat and cool when you get finished with it.


----------



## lilruffian

Here's the finished painting


----------



## smtracy

lilruffian said:


> Here's the finished painting


Very nice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Lilruffian, that paint painting is stunning! Your work is really outstanding. You have a career out there. One day I'll say, "I remember her when her moniker was "lilruffian'", and you'll be famous and forget all about us lackeys on the forum. Blinded by the lights of fame . . ..


----------



## lilruffian

tinyliny said:


> Lilruffian, that paint painting is stunning! Your work is really outstanding. You have a career out there. One day I'll say, "I remember her when her moniker was "lilruffian'", and you'll be famous and forget all about us lackeys on the forum. Blinded by the lights of fame . . ..


 :lol: Well thanks! I've had so many people say that ha ha. My uncle still has drawings that i did for him when i was a little kid that he says he's gonna sell for big bucks when i get famous :roll: And let me tell you looking back now, they weren't very good. Oh how adults & parents lie!


----------



## equiniphile

^ I know it, my mom's still convinced my 1st grade drawings were the best things since sliced bread!!

That Paint painting is stunning. Looking forward to seeing the Zenyatta!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks guys!

*And hey to everyone that i did drawings for earlier on in the thread! I'm thinking of cleaning out my sketch book & wanted to know if you would like them?*
*$20-$25 (shipping included).*
*PM Me!*


----------



## lilruffian

Here's how the dog painting for my mom is going! So much for having it done by Christmas :lol: but i'm catching up!


----------



## lilruffian

Here it is complete!


----------



## lilruffian

For all those following my progress with the Zenyatta painting, i managed to fit some time in today to get some more parts finished.
I havent painted the jockey's silks yet, as i'm going to leave that for last but here's the first pic (blurry, i know :-|)







And here's the portrait in the bottom left corner. Its rather out of focus & dark i know but you guys get the idea & i'll post better pics as i go along :wink:


----------



## PintoTess

Woooooah, that looks amazing !!!!!!!


----------



## TurnNBurn625

it looks great!! it looks like its going to come together real good too.


----------



## Akuinnen24

Wow, those are amazing! The second one looks better than a photo with the soft lighting and personality that you've painted it with. The first one is fantastic as well, your attention to detail and use of color is perfect.  

I feel bad saying any kind of critique for such a beautiful piece, but the cannon bone on his right foreleg looks like it might be a little thick, or it might be that the knee is a little low on the leg. Or maybe it's just me... either way both pieces are absolutely gorgeous! How long have you been painting horses?


----------



## lilruffian

I've been actively painting for about 5 years now, though only making "work" out of it for one lol.
I agree with the leg & i will definitely go back & touch it up once i've got the rest finished


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a sketch i'm working on.
It's just about finished, the customer just has to decide whether he wants a background or not.


----------



## equiniphile

Coming along nicely!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's what it looks like with a background:wink:







And here's a reference pic for my next painting!


----------



## lilruffian

Got the background finished today


----------



## Kayty

I can't get over how amazing your backgrounds are. They are just perfect!! They're my biggest downfall, I am just terrible at landscapes so it limits a lot of the work I can take on. very jealous of your talent!


----------



## tinyliny

I agree. Just painting a sky like that would take me week!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

Incredible! I have a WAYS to go! wow. lol


----------



## lilruffian

:lol: Thanks guys!
I'm getting better at clouds now that i've had so many people request them but i hated backgrounds at first. I especially dont like painting grass!!

Here are some prgoress pics. I've wanted to paint this picture for a while. I really loved this filly. Thinking back, if i had been smarter i would have asked my aunt if i could have her instead of breeding my mare! :?


----------



## lilruffian

Here it is finished!


----------



## equiniphile

Wow! Spectacular!


----------



## Equusketch

Holy crap! That almost looks like an oil painting! Do you use those open acrylics that allow for slower drying time? I've never used them before. How do you blend so well? That's one of my biggest bugaboos with acrylics. I have an acrylic commission coming up for my fundraiser and I may post the WIP and ask for your input as I go along if that's ok. I am not as experienced with paint as I am with the dryer mediums.


----------



## TurnNBurn625

i think that looks better than the picture!!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks 
And honestly _Equusketch _i use the acrylics from Wal-Mart lol! The nearest "art store" is about 2 hours away and Wal-Mart's pretty much the only place i can find paint (small town he he).
I used to work alot in oils because i couldnt get the hang of blending acrylics either because they dry so fast. 
However, the more layers you put on the slower they take to dry. Also, if you mess up you can always cover it & try again! 

With this one, i had a base coat that was the "underlying" shade in the horse's color. It was pretty thin/watery paint so i had to put about 4 coats on (i keep a hairdryer on hand cuz i can get impatient lol). 
Then i added another wet layer & started mixing in the darker & lighter shades where they were needed (dark on her forehead, light on her muzzle).
After that i put down the really light/white areas (lightened up my colors & added some water) and then the black spots came last.
I always do white markings last so that the darker colors dont mess it up


----------



## lilruffian

Here's another dog sketch i finished for the same guy as before


----------



## lilruffian

Hey, just wanted to say i have a page on Facebook now, ya'll can like/join if you wish 
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## lilruffian

Here's another one i did of Saphire just for fun


----------



## PintoTess

Wow it is beautiful!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

heck i'd give anything in the world to be as good as u!!


----------



## whiskeynoo

Stunning art work! you make me want to pick up my pencils again haha


----------



## lilruffian

Here's one of csimkunas6's beautiful colt, Rodeo







Also, my new commissioned painting! First black & white! :-o


----------



## PintoTess

Did you paint that!?


----------



## equiniphile

I think it's a photo


----------



## csimkunas6

lilruffian said:


> Here's one of csimkunas6's beautiful colt, Rodeo
> View attachment 58426
> 
> Also, my new commissioned painting! First black & white! :-o
> View attachment 58425


Thanks again for doing that!!!! Love love love love love it!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

Yup, no prob 
And yes, it is just the photo lol i stil have to start painting it


----------



## lilruffian

Here's the latest..


----------



## Marlea Warlea

Wowwwww


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Heyy, its Buzz!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

OMG YOU ARE AMAZING ALL OF YOUR PAINTINGS/DRAWINGS ARE AWESOME I AM SO JEALOUS!!!! hahahahaha just thought i would let you know!!


----------



## lilruffian

^^ Thanks!
Here's another. That b&w i posted the reference pic for is all done!


----------



## tinyliny

Lilruffian,
Why don't you post the reference picture right next to the finished on. This painting is just amazing. I thought it WAS the reference photo! How did you do black and white? I mean with what materials on what material. You know me, always interested in the technical aspects.


----------



## lilruffian

I'll have to post them together, you're right 
As for material, this one is done in acrylic on a canvas board. I was a little apprehensive when the lady said she wanted it _painted_ in black and white but i have to admit it was one of the easiest i've done! Only 2 colors lol


----------



## lilruffian

Ok here they are together, as_ tinyliny_ suggested 
Reference..







And the finished painting


----------



## Can He Star

wow that is an awesome picture u are soooooooo good


----------



## PintoTess

^^ Agree 100% !!

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks guys  Can't wait to get started on my next one which will hopefully be soon


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i acctually can't tell between the reference and the painting!!


----------



## LivingtoRide

wow, your *really* good!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

WOW that is amazing!! I was just having a look at some of your artwork on the Artist Forum and there were a few that wernt on here that i wreckon you should post (they are just so good)


----------



## tinyliny

STUNNING! Absolutely STunning, darling!


----------



## lilruffian

Well here's my newest that i'm working on. Finally got the background finished yesterday
Reference







Background


----------



## lilruffian

I see the colors are rather darker in the pic lol but i didn't feel like putting it up in the light


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Looking great so far!!


----------



## donovan

how is the racehorse one coming along?


----------



## lilruffian

Still working on the Zenyatta one :lol:

Here's the dog painting finished finally. Had to change it a bunch of times but it looks better for it & the customer's happy, which is all that matters


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Love It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's my latest pastel commission
Reference;







Finished product;


----------



## chanda95

You have so much talent! Beautiful work!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's another paiting from start to finished that i just completed today!
This one is going on trade for a saddle :lol:


----------



## PintoTess

That is beautiful!


----------



## Shiavo

Had to put my movie on hold while I went through your thread - this was WAY more interesting.
Amazing talent!! Am excited to see what you do next!

I'm a big fan of horses AND puppies so everything in here has not only been highly skilled but subjects I love.

My favourite thing about all of your paintings (and something I find is often missing in a lot of 'animal' portraits) is the expression and life in the face. You capture it perfectly each and every time!!

Love love love love love love.


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks so much guys! 
My next one will be of the black & white overo stud a posted a few pages back. The lady wants basically the same pose, colors, background, etc but of his other side lol!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

WOw that will look amazing!! Could you posssibly keep posting pictures of were your up to?? I just love looking at your work!!


----------



## PintoTess

Awesome!! I want to see some WIP pictures!


----------



## Phantomstallion

OMG!!!! That is so amazingly awesome. I love the very first mustang one you posted. The drawing are superb. I love the dogs. You have HUGE talent!!!! How old are you and when did you start doing pictures of horses? Also, sorry for the many questions but how do you do the 'hair effect'?

You know the ones you drew/painted when you were little/young those are what mine will look like when I've had loads of practise. Do you think someone rubbish as me (see Awsome Art Journal thread) can get up to a good standard by just practising?

Phantomstallion.


----------



## lilruffian

Hey, practice makes perfect! Just keep at it like i did. I started drawing actively in grade 4 & didn't start painting until i was about 13 or so (didn't get very good until i was about 15 lol). I'm 21 now and still learning to perfect some things. 

As for the hair effect, with crayon or pastel it just takes patience to draw in every line. With paint, i usually wet the color down, dip the brush in (flat brushes work best), dab it & scrunch it on a piece of paper towl to get all the little brush hairs standing up & then sweep it across the canvas so that it leaves behind a sort of streaky/hair pattern. Hard to explain! lol


----------



## Phantomstallion

Yeah. I might start watercolour.... Is painting your official job?


----------



## lilruffian

Here's my next WIP :wink:
I'm not totally finished. There are some things about the background that i dont like & of course she hasn't seen it yet, but i will post another of the finished product!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

WOW WOW WOW WOW I love it!!!


----------



## Shiavo

Jaw droppingly gorgeous.
AH, what I wouldn't GIVE for a talent like yours. But in absence of having the talent myself, at least I have yours to admire


----------



## Phantomstallion

Awesome! I love the latest one. What is it painted with?


----------



## lilruffian

All paintings are done in acrylic


----------



## Phantomstallion

Nice


----------



## paintluver

lilruffian said:


> :wink:


I have these 2 pics you did of my horses on my wall =]
I just wanted to pop in and say you are a wonderful artist. Great pictures!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's the b&w stud again, all finished with touchups








And another i did today, just for the fun of it  I did the horse in black & white and only the blue eye in color


----------



## LikeIke17

Your paintings/sketches/whatever else you do is so amazing!! I've spent over an hour looking at it all. I wish I had your talent.  If you ever need some practice me boy's pictures are always open for you!


----------



## midwestgirl89

i love love love love love LOVE the second painting! I'd frame it and put it in my living room


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks!
Ya _midwestgirl89_ it was really fun to do. Never would have thought id enjoy painting in black & white but it's much easier lol. Only 2 colors to mix!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I love it!!! It is absoloutly Amazing


----------



## Phantomstallion

I love the close up of the eye. It's drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## lilruffian

Ya it's one of my official favs :wink:

Here's my latest sketch of a huskyXwolf. I have several more to do for this lady so busy, busy, busy!


----------



## Creampuff

Ruffian, that is stunning! I absolutely _adore_ your work. You have such a good eye for color and your execution is beautifully done. <3


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow Wow Wow Wow Wow Wow!!! It looks amazing


----------



## Phantomstallion

Beautiful Dog!!!  Lucky lady....ok the Sketch is amazingly beautiful too


----------



## lilruffian

Here's another sketch for the same lady








And a new painting i did. Gorgeous filly  Record time too! It's only a 10X12'' but it took me just over an hour..


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Beautiful just Beautiful Lilruffian!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Those are A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!!!!!!!! I love the sketch for 'the lady'


----------



## lilruffian

A quick one for _MH Foundation Quarters_


----------



## tinyliny

Don't know how you can paint anything in an hour! That amazes me. I am a slug compared. The palomino is quite lovely. Great composition and suble use of color. Painting is your forte!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Those are beautiful!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks guys 
The palomino's a new favorite i think, for me anyways. Those last two were only 10X12'' so the canvas wasn't too big but ya, an hour's record time for me. That's why i dont charge by the hour! I tend to speed through and i would have to charge a fortune for my time if i wanted to make any money lol


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a new one  _equiniphile's_ Frappe


----------



## chanda95

Gorgeous! I agree - your paintings really shine! Great work.


----------



## YoungCowgirl

Subscribing  Your artwork is incredible. 
So is this your passion? And are you doing it for a living?


----------



## lilruffian

^ You could say it's a passion, yes, right there along with horses  It started out as a hobby & i still like to do my own for fun, but for awhile now i have been doing commissions for other people so it has officially become my way of bringing in money. 
It's alot more work than i had originally anticipated, but i really anjoy it, especially when i get really nice pictures or nice horses to paint. Dogs & other animals are a very welcome change though!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's one i did for_ arashowjumper_ of her handsome little colt, Hammer


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Woah that looks awesome!! Very cute foal


----------



## lilruffian

Here's 2 sketches of a handsome Clydesdale colt


----------



## Phantomstallion

I love the one of Hammer and I absolutely adore the close up of the Clydesdale.


----------



## midwestgirl89

O my word it's been awhile since I've checked out your thread...i've been missing out! The closeups of the eyes are one of my favorite kinds of art in general and yours are so beautiful. I love the latest of the foal. Makes me feel guilty for not drawing these past few months.


----------



## flytobecat

Can't beleive you use water color. Your paintings are so fluid like water color. They look great. I love the one of Frappe, but I think she's adorable already.


----------



## flytobecat

I mean acrylic. They look like watercolor. Why won't my fingers type what I'm thinking


----------



## lilruffian

Lol i've never tried water color but i am really really tempted! I'll have to look into it


----------



## zaudika

I love stopping by weekly or every so often to check on your newest projects. Your artwork is wonderful. 

My mare, Bailee, Bright Showy Dream is on lease to someone 8 hours away for 6 months. The drawing that you did of her, that I have hung on my stairway, brings me a lot of comfort. Thank you again.


----------



## lilruffian

No problem  It's not very often that i get to do Appy's and i really enjoy them.


----------



## donovan

if you want on to do for fun look in my album


----------



## lilruffian

Sure will 
Here's the outline of my latest painting of a pretty pinto Mustang mare


----------



## Phantomstallion

I can't wait to see the finished product, which not doubtfully will be gorgeous!


----------



## lilruffian

Here are 2 progress pics


----------



## Phantomstallion

Beautiful as usual with excellent detail!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks 
Here it is all done!


----------



## Kayty

Beautiful as per usual!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

I love the spotty markings on her face!


----------



## lilkitty90

so if you want a couple of pictures to play with that are unique here are a couple, i LOVE your artistic ability and wish i was a fraction as good as you!


----------



## Phantomstallion

lilkitty90 said:


> so if you want a couple of pictures to play with that are unique here are a couple, i LOVE your artistic ability and wish i was a fraction as good as you!


That picture made me laugh really hard!:lol::lol:


----------



## lilkitty90

hhehehe all i picture is her yelling "HEEEEYYYYYYYYYYY guys! over here!!"


----------



## PaintedHeart

Words can't accurately describe how in awe of your talent I am. Such beautiful pieces


----------



## lilruffian

My latest pastel! First dog too. It was fun


----------



## lilkitty90

simply precious! and really well drawn!


----------



## lildonkey8

Stunning artwork! I envy your talent!


----------



## Equusketch

You have most definately mastered the pastels!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks guys 
Ya i'm really kind of enjoying them. Just wish they werent so messy!


----------



## Phantomstallion

I've seen the brindle on Dogforum! I will repeat my praise! Awesome!!! As Usual!!!!


----------



## Vidalaequine

Wow, your stuff is amazing, you have real talent. Can I get some advice off you? When you go to buy coloured pencils, what do you go for? What qualities do they tend to have? Could you maybe please give me the brand you use? 
Thanks heaps


----------



## lilruffian

Vidalaequine said:


> Wow, your stuff is amazing, you have real talent. Can I get some advice off you? When you go to buy coloured pencils, what do you go for? What qualities do they tend to have? Could you maybe please give me the brand you use?
> Thanks heaps


 Well i tend to use whatever i can find at the time, but Prismacolor are nice to work with as they tend to blend better. I like to get the big packs, just because there are more colors and shades and it's harder to cover up a mistake with colored pencils. Regular old school packs and Crayola work for me too though!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a new pastel head study i started yesterday! This one's a little difficult because of all the roaning... thankfully with pastels i can just stop and start again whenever i feel like it


----------



## JessPintoMare

Would u please pleas please do my profile picture. Or if you could go to my barn and do one of me and destiny that would be great! I don't care what you do it in, I just want one so bad! Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilruffian

_JessPintoMare,_ i can have a look in you albums if ya want. I can't do one for free, simply because of cost of supplies but i am sure we can work something out if you're interested:wink: I always give discounts on the Forum


----------



## lilruffian

Here it is all finished! Dont think it turned out too bad actually...


----------



## lildonkey8

Could you please please please do this one for me? It's from the first day I EVER had a horse. Thanks heaps! And I need no change on it.


----------



## lilkitty90

Holy crow! lilruffian that latest pastel is awesome! especially considering how hard roaning is to capture!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a painting im working on. Not the easiest because the picture is so small & so not the clearest but hopefully it will turn out ok! :shock:


----------



## tinyliny

That will be adorable when done.


----------



## lildonkey8

It sure wilL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

The roan looks awesome!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks again  Here's a new one i just finished


----------



## lilruffian

Oops! And the foal one finished too :-o


----------



## wildmustango

beautiful artwork! Keep up the nice images.


----------



## flytobecat

It turned out great!


----------



## ilovetally

1 word ; BEAUTIFUL  If you have time can you do one of my old mare ? She passed away last year :-(


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a pastel i just tried. Got new one's so i'm getting the feel. So far they're not as pliable as the others...:?
Anywho, it's Secretariat!
For sale too if anyone's interested  $40 CAD, shipping included!


----------



## PonyGuru

Hi there if your still doing them for fun could you please do this one of my mare Indy just in pencils you choose if you want to do them in color or not.If you can't its fine.


----------



## newbhj

You have inspired me to draw again! 
Absolutely beautiful work


----------



## ChristophersCanter

these are all amazing. i spent like 500 hours looking at all our your pieces. you have unbelievable talent. i'm so very jealous, i always wished i was good at drawing, painting, and sketching. art in general actually haha.


----------



## lilruffian

Well im not doing freebees anymore but you can PM me if you're interested in a commission. I keep the prices reasonable to HF'ers:wink:

For all those who are patiently waiting for me to finish that Zenyatta painting, im still working on it  but here's one i did yesterday just for fun!
My first watercolor too! Think i found a new favorite medium


----------



## csimkunas6

Wow!! Both are gorgeous, just looked over this thread again, havent been on this one in quite a while....your artwork is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## midwestgirl89

Alright I stinkin' love the watercolor! Looks awesome. And I don't believe you-there's no way that's your first attempt at watercolor. :wink: If you could only see some of my early (and current) watercolors...it's like comparing gold to dust lol. 
Amazing as per usual.


----------



## lilruffian

midwestgirl89 said:


> Alright I stinkin' love the watercolor! Looks awesome. And I don't believe you-there's no way that's your first attempt at watercolor. :wink: If you could only see some of my early (and current) watercolors...it's like comparing gold to dust lol.
> Amazing as per usual.


 Thanks! But, no seriously! :lol: I was a little optimistic when i went to try it because i had no clue how to paint with watercolor (google was _far_ from helpful:?) but i found it's actually not much different from acrylic, only the paint needs to be watered down more.
I really enjoyed it though! Paper wrinkled up a bit but i flattened it good under some books


----------



## TurnNBurn625

did you ever finish the zenyatta painting??


----------



## Spotted Image

I love your art work?


----------



## equiniphile

I haven't checked this thread in a while, but I am awed by your recent pieces. Of course, I'm still waiting for that Zenyatta piece to be finished :lol:.


----------



## Phantomstallion

I haven't been on here a while. The newer art is great!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks guys! I think i'm going to have to try another water color soon... think i have a pic in mind...or maybe hold another contest, that's always fun...


----------



## lilruffian

Doing a sketch of a lady's beautiful buckskin! Here are some progress pics


----------



## Creampuff

Stunning!  I can really see that this one is going to be a beautiful piece. Buckskins are a challenge and you're tackling this one _extremely_ well! 

I'm impressed, as if that's news.


----------



## Phantomstallion

That's great. You're doing really well.


----------



## lilruffian

Well here's the finished product! 
You can't really see the coloring well in the background, but at least the details is visible in the horse. That's all that matters!


----------



## midwestgirl89

I looks awesome! Love it. And the fact that it's in colored pencil makes it all the better.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Wow! I love the detail on the head!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a WIP of my first official house cat painting! The picture didn't come through very well on my computer so i went ahead and added some detail of my own


----------



## tinyliny

Oh, that is just delightful! The expression on the face is precious. Acrylics?


----------



## Phantomstallion

That is so cool!


----------



## lilruffian

Yup! It's acrylic  And so's this one. 
I love painting buckskins! Next to palomino's, they're my favorite!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That looks beautiful!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

The horse is awsome!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's my latest people painting:?
I'm bravely pushing through lol Still have to finish the puppy and do some major touch-ups on the face, but it's coming along


----------



## Phantomstallion

I can't wait to see the finish!


----------



## TheChelseyDee

Oh myyyy, I would just love one of my horses... :0


----------



## PaintedHeart

TheChelseyDee said:


> Oh myyyy, I would just love one of my horses... :0


I know! If I had the money, I would totally love one of my gelding


----------



## lilruffian

^^ I'll be holding another contest soon if you guys wanna enter:wink:

Here's the girl & puppy finished


----------



## lilruffian

And here is one i finished today! Two adorable calves. First Christmas painting of the year


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Awwww that is adorable ^^^


----------



## Equusketch

I love the recent paintings. How on earth do you paint wisps of hair so well? The detail in the little girl's hair is amazing. What kind of brushes do you use? I have some VERY small brushes that don't leave such perfect lines. I usually get a blob that fizzles out as I stroke along the canvas.


----------



## Akuinnen24

Beautiful work! I'm always amazed by how fast you can finish your paintings and still get perfect detail and texture. I can't imagine how much patience it must have taken to paint every blade of grass in first painting!


----------



## Phantomstallion

OMGosh! So pretty! Both of them! I love it. The detail is amazing.


----------



## lilruffian

^^^ I just use normal paint brushes, some finer tipped ones. The easiest way to do little details like hair with acrylic is to water it down a bit, that way it doesn't blob and fizzle like you said, and then just add layers if you need to darken it 

^^Thanks! I know i have a tendancy to do them quickly simple because i have a bad habit of losing interest if they take too long lol! And then the end result isn't as good i find if im not atleast a little enthusiastic about my work.
Also, it's handy when i have a bunch to get done!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's another! It's only an 8X10'' but it's alright:lol:


----------



## chanda95

Your work is absolutely stunning! LOVE it and the latest one is just beautiful.


----------



## lilruffian

Thankyou! 

And to any of those interested in trying for a free watercolor painting, iv started another pre-X-mas contest for any of you to enter. Here's the link
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/another-contest-win-watercolor-painting-your-99754/


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

You make your paintings look so easily.I especially love looking at your artwork because you always having something new to show


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Love the new work! The calves are adorable!


----------



## ladybugsgirl

Your work is absolutely amazing...If you want more to draw I have a lot of pictures you can choose from


----------



## lilruffian

Yes, the calves were a nice change I really like doing other animals every so often as a break from the horses

Here's a new WIP


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

ooooh Love the movement of the horse!


----------



## lilruffian

Yes, this one's fun with all the blue and purple


----------



## lilruffian

All done!! It's for sale too for anyone interested


----------



## tinyliny

Wow! That is the most lovely one I have seen you do! I just love it!!
oil? super duper, great work, dear.


----------



## lilruffian

Nope, another acrylic! Thanks!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a different project for me. My grandma picked this decorative plant holder (full of fake plants:lol up at a garage sale i believe and figured i could fix it up to look a bit nicer (less tacky anyhow).
This is what it looked like before..







And this is what it looks like now after it's been cleaned and primed for painting. I think i'm gonna do a western sunrise sort of theme and afterwards perhaps put _real_ plants in it!


----------



## tinyliny

I can see what yoiu are thinking. This should be fun!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's some progress pictures.
I still have to paint the back and the wagon wheel (then glue it back on), but i added some realistic textures to the skull and made the coyote's tail into a cactus! Last minute idea


----------



## Akuinnen24

Wow, that looks beautiful! I love the organic shape of the pottery and how the painted horses seem to fade into dust. Overall it looks very professional, if I saw something like that at an art store, I'd totally buy it.  Are you planning on making more of these?


----------



## lilruffian

Well here it is all done! Just need to get the plant now...
This was a first for me but i enjoyed it so there may be more to come! The trick is finding the materials. I lucked out getting this one because my Grandma found it in the city at a garage sale, but perhaps i'll tell her to keep an eye out from now ow 














Here's a shot of the back..


----------



## TurnNBurn625

i love it!!! so beautiful


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks  it actually turned out better than i thought it would lol


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That is beautiful I love the colour of it and I especially love how the horses "fade" a bit


----------



## Akuinnen24

Whoops, I hadn't noticed that you said your grandmother bought the pottery, I had thought you made the whole thing! 

Your painting is incredible, I love the finished project! I really like that you kept the colors monochrome with silhouettes. It's very unified and simply gorgeous to look at, I love how much detail you put into it, even the poses are perfect!


----------



## equiniphile

That is way too cool.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Very cool!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's one i started today My second watercolor! Fun!
These are progress pics, and i will post a picture of the finished painting once i get it flattened again:lol:


----------



## Pony10girl

wo w your art is amazing and making me feel rubbish xd hehe is there anything your and do?


----------



## Pony10girl

*you cant do


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow I love how your progressing with the watercolour I was just wondering how long would a 'normal' painting of yours take? everytime I come on here you have something new to show haha


----------



## lilruffian

^ Well it depends what the subject matter is, as well as size and how many i have on the go but typically, if i have no distractions and no others to work on, the average painting takes me around 13 hours or so, spaced out over 2 or 3 days.
Sketches only take a few hours, same with pastel


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Ok  can I ask how many layers would you do on a painting?


----------



## Pony10girl

iv just sarted painting with acrylic would you mind giveing me some tips?


----------



## lilruffian

^^It really depends on the canvas and again subject matter. 
Some canvas absorb the paint quickly, while others don't. Either way, i usually put down atleast one base coat of just solid color before going ahead with the detail paint. 
Then, when doing horses, i just blend colors as i need them. For example with the one above, i started with the base color of the colt which was a light, reddish brown. Then i added a darker brown to specific areas, joints and muscle. 
After that, i added an even darker brown and then mixed some black in to do the really dark areas (the ears, butt, legs, belly and muscle lines).
On a normal acrylic i would then follow with a whitened version of the first or second color to add any shine areas to the coat.
Manes and tails and hooves are usually done last and when painting acrylic i always start with the background first!

Another tip for you _Pony10girl,_ would be to draw your outline first on a sheet of paper, the same size as your canvas. Then if you can get some graphite sticks or else a graphite art pencil, cover the back of the drawing with it and tape the paper to the canvas.
Then use a pencil to trace your sketch onto the canvas. With the graphite on the back your lines should appear visibly on the canvas. This prevents those nasty lines and pencil smudges on your canvas.

Then, take some masking tape and cover your foreground subject matter (a horse for ex) and take a razor and carefully & gently cut alone the lines until you can peel the outside pieces off and your subject is still covered with tape. This helps to keep it clean while you are painting the background 

I will be starting another acrylic canvas soon so i can add more step-by-step pictures if you'd like.


----------



## Pony10girl

yes please that would be great


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

yes please do


----------



## lilruffian

Alright, well here is the outline for my next one, to start with. I drew it on a sheet of paper, cut to the size of a 12X16'' canvas..


----------



## lilruffian

Next, using a graphite stick (you can typically find them at art stores. Around here they're abour $5 for 3) and cover the backside of the drawing.








Then i tape the drawing to the canvas (graphite side down) and using a pencil or pen, trace all the lines of the sketch. Being sure to press hard enough that it transfers onto the canvas, but not hard enough to break through the paper :wink:
It should look something like this in the end. If the lines are a bit light, i go over again with a pencil afterwards before taping


----------



## tinyliny

I also use this method.


----------



## lilruffian

I use white masking tape to cover the horse's heads because it sticks nicely to the canvas, cuts easily and is see-through.








Then i cut out the heads with a razor knife, being sure not to press too hard because you dont want to cut through the canvas, just the tape :wink:







Then peel off the excess and I'm ready to start on the background!


----------



## Sunny

Lilruffian, what is the minimum size painting you do for commissions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equusketch

That taping technique has been a lifesaver for me. I even use it on my mini paintings. Thank you!


----------



## midwestgirl89

I always enjoy keeping up with your thread. Your style and technique is amazing. The calves are so stinkin' cute! And the pottery painting is awesome. I've been kicking around the idea the past day or so to dig out my brushes and get painting again. Think this is the motivation i needed!


----------



## lilruffian

Awesome guys! Yeah, the tape technique is incredibly useful.
_Sunny_, my smallest are on 8X10'' canvas boards and my watercolors are on 9X12'' sheets of watercolor paper for the same price.


----------



## Pony10girl

thanks il try this on my next pice  do you have a deviant art account?


----------



## lilruffian

No, but i've thought of making one!

Here are some paint progress pics though in more detail.
I did the background in just a mottle of colors, making it lighter as i went to the right because the horse on the right will be black.
Then i peeled the tape off the first head once the paint was dry.
I painted one layer of brown to set a base coat..








Then added another 2 layers of the same color until i can't see the canvas anymore..








Here i've lightened up some of the base color and started on the highlights..








Then i darkened the base color, adding some shadow and depth to the horse's features and then adding black to the heavily shadowed areas and the eye..








Here i've added some more highlights in a slightly lighter tone (so more white!) and added detail to the muzzle, blaze and eye..








And finally, i finished the mane and bridle! Peeled off the tape for the next one..


----------



## Pony10girl

amazing truly amazing


----------



## lilruffian

Here's the next horse, though i didn't do a complete WIP


----------



## lilruffian

I used the same process but had to do alot more mixing of colors to get this girl's shade right


----------



## Akuinnen24

Wow, I know I've already said this, but I can't believe how fast you paint! It took me 3 hours today to do just a 8x8" area of clouds on my next painting. XD 

The horses are looking really nice so far, I especially love the one on the left. You did a great job on the proportions and highlights.


----------



## brackenbramley

i love love love your work your so talented xxxx


----------



## brackenbramley

could i have a quote for a painting im in the uk? of my lovely ex racer elegant apple could u paint us but change the background???


----------



## lilruffian

And the last one!
I used black as the base color in this one, being sure to leave the eye, mane and nostril unpainted to that I could locate their proper position afterwards








Then i added lighter shades again, this time using a mixture of black, white blues and browns..








And here it is all done!


----------



## midwestgirl89

O wow-that's beautiful. It shocks me how quick you're able to get these done.


----------



## lilruffian

Everyone says that! :lol: I've no idea how i do them so fast haha but then again - i've no idea how others can't!


Here's a new WIP pencil sketch i did of a dog this afternoon


----------



## lilruffian

Oh, and here's the finished watercolor of the paint colt!


----------



## tinyliny

i wish you would come give me lessons on how to do watercolor. I am really struggling with it. I don't know the technique, so I end up making a mess. Have made two that I ended up just throwing away after two hours, each. How you can paint that quickly floors me. When do you find time to ride? or work or whatever? (do you detect a tone of envy here?)


----------



## midwestgirl89

tinyliny said:


> i wish you would come give me lessons on how to do watercolor. I am really struggling with it. I don't know the technique, so I end up making a mess. Have made two that I ended up just throwing away after two hours, each. How you can paint that quickly floors me. When do you find time to ride? or work or whatever? (do you detect a tone of envy here?)


I'm with ya on that one. Watercolor and I have not had a great history. One painting that I did in high school. After that-nothin. I'm in awe of how detailed you ended that painting with. I would never guess that it was watercolor. 
Green with jealousy!


----------



## csimkunas6

I love love love love love that paint colt!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

I guess to me it just doesn't seem all that different from acrylic, only you need to add water to it to help it spread better. At first i thought it would be similar to ink and you just mix the colors with different amounts of water but i found it works much much better if you just dip your brush in the water and mix a little at a time as you go along...

I did up an outline for _brackenbramley_ tonight :wink:
Please ignore the rider's face in the sketch, as my pen has taken up the nasty habit of blobbing :?


----------



## brackenbramley

OMG OMG OMG i love it how exciting i just cant believe it  i just cant decide about the background can i leave it to you????


----------



## brackenbramley

sorry i havent got back to your last two message my connection was playing up


----------



## lilruffian

brackenbramley said:


> OMG OMG OMG i love it how exciting i just cant believe it  i just cant decide about the background can i leave it to you????


 You sure? Alright lol :wink:


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a WIP series of _brackenbramley_'s "Elegant Apple" :wink:


----------



## Akuinnen24

Incredible work as always! I really like the way the corners are darkened so the attention is all on the horse and rider. I'd love to know how you do grass, is there a specific brush you use to paint more than one blade at a time?


----------



## lilruffian

Akuinnen24 said:


> Incredible work as always! I really like the way the corners are darkened so the attention is all on the horse and rider. I'd love to know how you do grass, is there a specific brush you use to paint more than one blade at a time?


 It depends on the grass and how close up it is. I have the fan brushes that i use sometimes when the grass needs to be tall, but usually i use the square brushes, dab them into the paint (sometimes i wet it down a bit if it's too globby) and tap it a couple times on the pallet to scrunch the tip just a bit to seperate the hairs.
That usually works :wink:


----------



## brackenbramley

I dont know what to say thank u so much!!!!!!!!!!! I love it and her name is lovely  x


----------



## lilruffian

Great! This was a fun one because the picture was so nice and clear, which is a bonus


----------



## csimkunas6

Stunning!!!


----------



## Akuinnen24

Thank you so much for the tips! I had been using the smallest brush I could find and then painting each brass blade individually. XD That seems like a much better way to go!


----------



## lilruffian

Oh, i know, it is! I use smaller, fine-tipped brushes when doing close up blades but other than that it's MUCH easier to use a wide brush


----------



## Phantomstallion

Cool - Awesome background.


----------



## MyLittleHunter

Wow, all your work is beautiful! I always keep an eye on this thread to admire your new stuff. I have a friend who lost her beloved first horse in a tragic pasture accident where he got kicked by a another horse and it broke his leg. He fought to live for 7 month, it just wasn't meant to be. I would love to have you do a painting of him for her for Xmas, I just have to save my pennies. lol


----------



## brackenbramley

Hi there our cats  as discussed xx


----------



## brackenbramley

he loves the pictures where the boys are looking up so ive tried to get similer of the girl  x


----------



## lilruffian

Here are some progress pics of the watercolor painting _GoldenHorse_ won in my latest contest!


----------



## brackenbramley

wow loving the new pic  interesting too x


----------



## Phantomstallion

Awsome. I love it. (As usual)


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

what medium do you use? and what brand?


----------



## lilruffian

Acrylic, usually. Though lately iv been experimenting with watercolor and pastel:wink:

Here's an outline for brackenbramley!


----------



## Golden Horse

Wait until you see the finished picture:lol::clap::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbsup:


----------



## lilruffian

Here it is! All finished!


----------



## Golden Horse

LOVE IT









THANK YOU so much, I really really love how you captured them all, but Wombat in the middle there is just awesome.


----------



## brackenbramley

they look as adorable as they really are so so excited  xxxxxx your so talented xxx


----------



## Phantomstallion

Great. AS usual


----------



## lilruffian

Hey _brackenbramley!_ I did the background yesterday & just wanted to see what you thought of it. I know he liked white, but since one of the cats is white i wanted to add a little color to bring her out.
If you would like it changed, just let me know!:wink:


----------



## CindyB

Hi Lilruffian, your art is amazing! I love your last drawing, what a beautiful horse


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks

Here are some progress pics for the cats!
Did this one a little different by leaving the middle cat for last. Normally i would have gone in order from left to right, but i wanted to get the two in the same photo done before i started on the white one.


----------



## Golden Horse

:lol: the ginger cat really looks like the cat that got the cream, can't wait to see the finished pic.


----------



## CindyB

Golden Horse said:


> :lol: the ginger cat really looks like the cat that got the cream, can't wait to see the finished pic.


It is so true :lol: Another beautiful painting in progress! Bravo


----------



## lilruffian

Here it is finished!
I know i've said this before, but it's so nice to have something new to paint!


----------



## tinyliny

That is just adorable. I love cats. Lilruffian, did you use white watercolor paint for the whiskers? and some of the fur? Do you use Goache or reg. watercolor?

Did you know that you can use an exacto blade to carefully scrape of small amounts of dried paint to get the pure white of the paper back? Works well for hair/fun accents and such. Works best with a curved edge exacto type blade so that you don't catch an edge and tear the paper. ONly works on paper that is strong enought to take it, such as 140lb or more.


----------



## Idlepastures

I am absolutely stunned at your work! Just went through all 60 pages, lol. I'd love to commission a picture for my husband for christmas. Is it to late? Can you post your website again? ( I Liked you on facebook, though.)


----------



## lilruffian

^^ Not watercolor, just watered down acrylic (practically watercolor lol). I've heard about being able to scrape the paint off, though i've never tried it. My luck i'd rip the paper and have to start all over again! lol

^Thank you _Idlepastures!_ And no, it's not too late if you're interested. My site address is www.wildestheartart.webs.com if you'd like to go check it out. Feel free to PM or email


----------



## brackenbramley

OMG    Wevejust got back from holiday and this is the best surprise to see it all finished its absolutely fantastic im so so happy they are so cute just like there real selves thank you so so so so so much couldnt help myself just showed my fiancee and he's blown away  x


----------



## brackenbramley

oh liruffian jayson has just said i know this is going to sound crazy but my white cat "chicken little" always wears her pink "bling" collar hehe its pink with diamonds on and a little bell she is famous for it and its never off would it mess up the painting to put her collar on????  will both paintings be posted together? x


----------



## lilruffian

Yup, i can definitely paint the collar on  No problem!
I'm not sure if something went wrong with the PM, but i never got your address (if you sent it? lol) just a blank message so i guess i'll ship them together. No big issue though! Saves on trips to the post lol


----------



## lilruffian

Here's the first part of a WIP of a lovely golden retriever 
Reference pic's a little tiny, so i'll be improvising some of the detail in the fur & eyes


----------



## CindyB

That's a very good start, I can't wait to see more!


----------



## brackenbramley

dont think pm worked as sent it will try again now x brilliant about collar   xx


----------



## lilruffian

Here's the kitty with the collar!


----------



## brackenbramley

yippee its her  shes such a princess  thank you so much cant wait to hang them xxxxxx


----------



## brackenbramley

i cant stop looking they are so cute  x


----------



## Phantomstallion

I love the dog and the cats!


----------



## kaity8

they, rooooooooooooooooooock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaity8

they r awsome


----------



## lilruffian

Here's the finished painting of the golden


----------



## lilruffian

A new one, just about done!


----------



## Equusketch

omg, I love how you painted the couch and blanket with the jack russel terriers!!! Backgrounds continue to haunt me.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Awwww.... The Jack Russels are adorable.


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a sketch for Phantomstallion!


----------



## lilruffian

Oh, and a small painting i did yesterday 6X8'', i was a little apprehensive about this one, but i think it turned out ok


----------



## Creampuff

I think it turned out spectacular! The dog is very regal.


----------



## Phantomstallion

I adore that cat. It is just super I know my best friend will love it. The dog is just the beste! I love the snow on the golden coat.


----------



## DutchFeather

Hope this link works. Feel free to look through the album and draw whatever you want.

Sam-I-Am


----------



## lilruffian

Here's an interesting one.
A lady contacted me with a request for a clydesdale take on the JohnDeer logo! I spent all day on this thing:lol: but that's always what happens when i convince myself of an easy project that will "take no time at all" ha ha!







This was the first attempt before converting to the jumping pose similar to the deer


----------



## Golden Horse

WHOOT WHOOT,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I haven't been up to collect the mail for a few days, but today WHOOPEEE,:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

My painting had turned up, it arrived safe and sound, and beautifully packed and it is even more beautiful in person than it is online, 

THANK YOU SO MUCH








​


----------



## lilruffian

You're very welcome!


----------



## soenjer55

You. STUN me. My expression looks like a fish, I'm so amazed.


----------



## star1998

lilruffian,
your art work is amazing. i wish that i could paint and draw like that!!
how do you do it???


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a new pastel head study i finished this past week


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow that's amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Thankyou it was a nice picture to work from

Here's a new painting i finished this morning


----------



## midwestgirl89

It's been quite awhile since I've posted much on your thread. Believe me, though, I've been keeping up! As you hear all the time, your work is so amazing! It never ceases to shock me how fast you get some of these pieces done. 
I love what you've been doing with pastel. That's something that scares me half to death. But I guess since you were my inspiration to start painting with acrylic (not like i've actually painted that much but still ) I may have to give pastels a try...


----------



## tinyliny

The pastel paintings are my favorite, by far. REally get the feeling of "fuzzy".


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks  The pastel was fun. I do like the way the fur turns out better than even in paint sometimes.

Here's the terrier one all finished finally!


----------



## Kayty

Gorgeous as always 
I'm another one jealous of your ability to use paint, I can't get my head around using a brush and working the paint itself.... give me my pastel or graphite any day!!


----------



## Golden Horse

I actually got around to getting my painting framed, looks pretty good I think


----------



## InStyle

OMG! You are amazing !! I would be interested in a painting, and I have many subjects to choose from 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InStyle

[No message]


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a new WIP. Loved having this photo to work from! 
Will post the finished product soon!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks again guys! The watercolor looks great framed, _Golden Horse_!


----------



## lilruffian

InStyle said:


> OMG! You are amazing !! I would be interested in a painting, and I have many subjects to choose from
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Feel free to PM me anytime! I'm just about through all my Christmas rush paintings, then i will have plenty of time :wink:


----------



## lilruffian

And here it is all finished!








Here's another i finished a few days ago, from a black and white photo..








And i can't remember if i posted this one or not...


----------



## Phantomstallion

I adore the last dog one.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

You are amazing lilruffian!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Hey guys!
Here's a new one i did for fun today. 16X20'' stretch canvas.
Loved the photo and really wanted to take a shot at the background.


----------



## Kayty

That is stunning :O


----------



## midwestgirl89

oooo, i really love the last one. The background is stunning! Always one of my favorite aspects of your paintings. And I love the cloud of breath. So cute!


----------



## lilruffian

ya it was a really nice photo to work from

Here's a new pastel. Trying to do more dogs and cats in this medium, as i've had very little experience apart from horses so far.


----------



## Equusketch

Agreed! You are truely a master of backgrounds. I have an acrylic commission coming up and I may need to hit you up for advice on doing backgrounds...lol.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Those are great. The sketch arrived yesterday. It looks even better than on the screen. The pastel puppy is sooo cute!


----------



## lilruffian

Great! I'm always worried the postal services will bend sketches, especially when they're travelling so far but i'm glad it came out alright!

No problem _Equusketch,_ ask away!


----------



## tinyliny

Love the horse in the snowy scene. I like it when the background is an integral part of the whole, not just a "back" ground. This one has a total, overall feeling to it that the horse really exists in that space, and we are there, too.


----------



## lilruffian

It was certainly challenging. Loved it, though and i what really drew me in to painting it was how that particular horse looked in the lighting. She sort of blends in with the grasses as well.

Here's a watercolor i just whipped up. It's on a 9X6'' sheet, so not very big but it only took about 45 minutes. Just a quicky to pass the time 

The outline is really blurry because i really need a new camera :? But he's a really neat looking fellow..


----------



## vergo97

Wow your artwork is amazing! When you use pastel, do you use pastel pencils? And do you smudge it?


----------



## lilruffian

vergo97 said:


> Wow your artwork is amazing! When you use pastel, do you use pastel pencils? And do you smudge it?


 I use a combination of the pastel sticks for filling in large surface areas, as well as the pencils for smaller details and yes, i smudge when necessary :wink:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow! That watercolour took you 45 mins! That is amazing


----------



## lilruffian

Lol yes, but it was a small one.
I'm not too happy with how the scanner brightened up alot of the areas, so you cant see much detail.
The real white parts are more like what you see in the 2nd photo, before i've added the black.


----------



## brackenbramley

We recieved out paintings today they are AMAZING look fantastic thank you we are so so so happy xxx


----------



## lilruffian

brackenbramley said:


> We recieved out paintings today they are AMAZING look fantastic thank you we are so so so happy xxx


 Fantastic!  I wasn't sure how long they would take to get there as the postal lady couldn't say, but i'm glad they made it in good condition!


----------



## lilruffian

2 more watercolors. These ones are of my Fjord mare, Bella.
I did the first in black and the 2nd in color, just for fun


----------



## midwestgirl89

lilruffian said:


> 2 more watercolors. These ones are of my Fjord mare, Bella.
> I did the first in black and the 2nd in color, just for fun


I love fjords! But i can't decide which one i like more :lol:


----------



## Phantomstallion

Both are fantastic!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I love the last two!


----------



## lilruffian

A black & white watercolor of my puppy, Mia


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Awww that is so cute!


----------



## Catdog88

lilruffian said:


> A pencil crayon sketch i did of _Parading_. That is amazing !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Here is one i finished last night to add to my personal _for sale_ collection titled "War Pony" 
It's another 16X20'' stretch canvas acrylic painting.
Went off of a photo i had of a beautiful paint mare & just made the mane alot longer.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

I have yet to finish my way through this thread. lilruffian - your works are simply awesome. I loved the horse in the snow, and the close up of the dog's nose the best. The others are fantastic aswell. So much inspiration in the artwork section of this forum!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

edit: I meant to say.. once I get my kids in bed tonight, I'll be searching through this thread from page 1... that's if my hubby aint hogging the laptop!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a personal portrait 
Did it in black again cuz i was too lazy for color :lol:


----------



## midwestgirl89

It's been a lil while since you've posted the war pony but I've gotta tell ya...i think it's one of my top favorites from you. It's so gorgeous!


----------



## mudpie

Gosh, you're good! You should paint Mudpie(;

Naw, I doubt any painting could do him justice *cough*challenge*cough*

Tee hee!


----------



## lilruffian

*Hey guys, i'm looking for opinions on this one!*
*Let me know what you think of the poses below.*
Basically, what i'm trying to depict is a native war horse running through a smoky/firey-type scene without its rider...
Hard to explain - just an image in my head right now.

I havent added much detail to the scetches, but it's going to be a pinto of some sort. Any idea on color & pattern??

Here are some outlines i did yesterday. Let me know which you like best of what you think i could change or add!


----------



## mudpie

They are fantastic! The second one kinda looks like it's got a parrot mouth, but they're really good!!


----------



## lilruffian

Which one do you think would be best? Any opinions??


----------



## mudpie

I like the first one and the last one best But they're all beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Creampuff

I vote for the one I re-posted below -- simply because the scene you described sounds very powerful, and the pose itself depicts a lot of "HAUL BALLS" power with the horse (which would obviously haul it!). 










Otherwise, my next vote would be this next one.


----------



## midwestgirl89

Creampuff said:


> I vote for the one I re-posted below -- simply because the scene you described sounds very powerful, and the pose itself depicts a lot of "HAUL BALLS" power with the horse (which would obviously haul it!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, my next vote would be this next one.


This is exactly how i feel too. I LOVE the idea-sounds like a very powerful scene. Seems to be part of a series? Just with how you did the war pony before. And I'm loving it! 
But yes the second and third are my favorites. 
Can't wait to see progress!


----------



## tinyliny

the third one has both the best anatomy drawing and also has a feeling of being a bit "worried" , which according to your description would be best, I think. They are all very nice. Are they done on a computer drawing tablet?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

I think the first one! It really shows a powerful horse running without having to show its legs.


----------



## lilruffian

I think i agree that the 2nd & 3rd are my favorites for the above reasons. 
But just incase, here are 2 more..
They are just pencil sketches, so i'll go back and make some adjustments to detail and body structure before putting anything to canvas, but these give ya'll a rough idea :wink:


----------



## midwestgirl89

hmmm...i still like the middle two from before. But if i had to pick one from the newest two it'd be the second. I really like the angle that you've drawn.


----------



## lilruffian

Yes, i still think im leaning towards the 3rd sketch in the first set... I think i'll make it a bay or maybe sorrel... hmm?
Opinions?


----------



## midwestgirl89

I think either one would be very pretty. Or a buckskin...or a pretty dun. But that's just me :wink:


----------



## Creampuff

My vote goes to a splash white Buckskin. ;D


----------



## midwestgirl89

Creampuff said:


> My vote goes to a splash white Buckskin. ;D


oooooo yep that'd be a good.


----------



## flytobecat

How about a tri-color paint & play with the background & pattern to create an optical illusion. Kind of like Bev Dolittle's painting with the pintos in the snow.


----------



## lilruffian

Here's the background!
4 hours of endless painting but i think it looks ok :lol:
*Note* It is not quite as dark as it appears in the photo!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That looks so amazingly good! That four hours was defintly worth it!!!


----------



## midwestgirl89

I think my jaw literally dropped! I love this already. The background itself is fantastic!


----------



## lilkitty90

i definitely think something more along the lines of a sooty buckskin, something darkish with pretty shiny highlights that will go good with the orange glow from the fire, as well as black points are just going to look AWESOME. and i definitely agree, splash or frame. maybe blue eyes?


----------



## flytobecat

The background looks great.


----------



## lilruffian

Here are some progress pics!
Should be able to post the finished painting tomorrow


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

AW! I can't wait to see the end result! Nice job!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Hey Lilruffian , It looks awesome so far! I was wondering if you could explain a bit what your are doing with each layer as someone like me doesnt understand why you do grey underneath when its going to end up brownish?


----------



## tinyliny

This one should be amazing when finished. Did you look at photos of forest fires to get the right look?


----------



## lilruffian

^^ It depends on the colors, but sometimes (with white areas for example) i find it easier to put down the dark shades first & then blend in layers of white until i get what i want. I also add in different colors for different tones where i think they will be needed 

^ I actually found a photo of some trees on fire and just took the basic image of the flames & smoke as well as the colors & applied it to the scene i sort of had pictured in my head.


----------



## lilruffian

Well here it is all finished!
Took it outside this morning for better photos so the colors show up a bit better


----------



## ElaineLighten

wow that is just beautiful!!!! Are you going to keep it or sell it?


----------



## haleylvsshammy

Amazing!! Wow I love it!!!


----------



## tinyliny

That is really beautiful! I like it probably best of any that I've seen of yours. I like to look and look at it, because there's a lot going on. It is a great success!


----------



## barrelracer11

How much would it cost to get a full body colored pencil piece of Zenyatta? It would have to be shipped to Michigan. Also how much would a painting be of one of my horses? Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93

That's stunning :lol: I love all of your work!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks everyone! I really had fun with this one. Generally i hate backgrounds but once in a while i get a crazy urge to do something wild and detailed ha ha!

And_ Elainelighten_, i will probably be selling this one


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

This is truly wonderful. My favourite! I can't believe how quick you work too. The colours and the hair are just spot on. Beautiful! Can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That is amazing! It has so much depth to it and the background is just wonderful!


----------



## ElaineLighten

lilruffian said:


> Thanks everyone! I really had fun with this one. Generally i hate backgrounds but once in a while i get a crazy urge to do something wild and detailed ha ha!
> 
> And_ Elainelighten_, i will probably be selling this one


You are gunna get some mega bucks!


----------



## kbjumper

wow, you are a true artist!


----------



## TurnNBurn625

i love it!! good choice going with a paint!!


----------



## CanadianCountryGirl

Wow this is amazing!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a new one of a dog i just finished!
Gonna start on another horse collage for a client. I'll post progress pics for that one:wink:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

That's lovely lilruffian!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Love it!


----------



## ElaineLighten

That's beautiful! His eyes look a little small but maybe that's just the dog  I love how you can create such texture, I really struggle in paint and just have big blotches of colour, I admire your patience!


----------



## lilruffian

Here is one i just completed for a friend who recently lost her dog


----------



## midwestgirl89

That's precious! The eyes really pull you in. 
Well done!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a pastel drawing WIP that i finished today.
It's 3 toy fox terrier puppies i drew up for a fundraiser i'm donating to


----------



## Snizard93

Simply amazing!


----------



## Kayty

Beautiful job!


----------



## tinyliny

very skilful and appealing


----------



## sommsama09

WOW how much do you charge? Can you do one with multiple pics of the same horse in it?


----------



## Hickory67

Outstanding work all around. Very impressive!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's my next personal project! A painting of a beautiful Fjord stallion out of Ontario, Mogly
Ref;







Here it is all taped up..







Background done! Hard to see the colors in this photo..:-|


----------



## tinyliny

That's a good reference photo. it'll be a good one, for sure.


----------



## Kato

Can't wait to see this one finished!!!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Oh just lovely!!! Cant wait to see this finished.


----------



## lilruffian

Here are some progress pictures 
Not 100% finished the body, but i'm gonna save touchups for afterwards.


----------



## midwestgirl89

you continue to amaze me all the time. i love this one. fjords are a personal favorite of mine...what a cutie!


----------



## Snizard93

Is that pastel?


----------



## lilruffian

Snizard93 said:


> Is that pastel?


 Nope. This one is in acrylic paint:wink: A fair-sized 22X30'' canvas


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

That's AMAZING!!! Your so good!


----------



## Snizard93

lilruffian said:


> Nope. This one is in acrylic paint:wink: A fair-sized 22X30'' canvas


Wow, amazing!! How you work paint like that I will never know...


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Just simply stunning! Beautiful!


----------



## lilruffian

Here is my latest commission. Should be able to post the finished painting tomorrow :wink:


----------



## lilruffian

And here is the finished painting!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

Absolutely wonderful. Bet that was one happy client!
Did you finish the fjord?


----------



## lilruffian

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Absolutely wonderful. Bet that was one happy client!
> Did you finish the fjord?


 Still working on the Fjord.
It's just one i am doing for fun and will sell when it is finished so i'm not putting too much of a rush on it.:wink: Should be able to have more progress pics up soon though!


----------



## tinyliny

I can just hear him saying, "Ruff?" Can't you see it on his face?


----------



## flytobecat

I really like the way you are able to capture the expression in your subjects eyes.


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks guys  The client was quite happy with it, which is great!


----------



## Phantomstallion

I see I have missed a lot while I wasn't online. Those 2 'War Pony' ponies ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

Still working on the painting of the Fjord stallion, but here is one i just finished today.
It's a commission for my friend, who's parent's Fjord, Shiner just passed away from colic this month:-(
He was the greatest little horse and one who was very loved by everyone. He holds a special lspot in my heart as well, for he's the horse i pretty much learned to ride on as a kid.


----------



## Snizard93

Wow, beautiful painting of a beautiful horse! Sorry for your loss. At least you'll have this amazing painting to always remember him


----------



## lilruffian

Here is a commission i just finished this weekend.
Sorry, picture is a bit blurry :-|


----------



## BarrelBunny

subbing!! I LOVE your work!!  You are absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Equenix

I just went through this entire thread. At the beginning it was impresive but not totally jaw dropping, but at the end Im struggling to not see the painting as the reference photos. They're amazing! It's a wonderful show of improvement through time and makes me want to work on my paintings.
Keep up the wonderful work!


----------



## ggriffin924

I love the fist pic on here,,, very nice love the kiss with the horse, simply beautiful.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Beautiful work! I love the Fjord stallion and I'm so sorry!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks guys!!
Here's a painting i finished the other week and forgot to post.
3 beautiful grulla mares!


----------



## Tejas

Great artwork guys! If anyone wants to do a picture of me and Ollie we would be honored.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That is amazing Lilruffian!!


----------



## BarrelBunny

^^ you stole my word, Caitlin! :lol: amazing is right!!


----------



## flytobecat

Your still looking good. Great work.


----------



## xJumperx

Holy goodness. Went through the whole thread, and I must say.... wow. Just speechless amazement. You are so ... amazing! Epic! Stunning! Bravo!

Only if you are bored, with nothing to do, and itching to draw...
I would be blessed if you could draw my baby Cowboy. Just the head if its easy. Any picture, any stance  Or none at all, if your busy!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

That's lovely lilruffian!!! x Do post more!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's one for _Poco1220_ who won my recent watercolor contest!


----------



## sommsama09

Oh my god.... Far out.... Im saving up to get one by you...$$ xD Wow... :shock:


----------



## tinyliny

that is fantastic! I love it. has to be one of my favs . that eye!


is that really watercolor? It looks more like guache. how do you get the white hairs up on the forehead, where they overlap the brown ones? Did you use a fairly dry brush? I mean no real washes? How big is this piece?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That is absolutely amazing!! I had to do a double take to see if it was the photo or your painting 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

tinyliny said:


> that is fantastic! I love it. has to be one of my favs . that eye!
> 
> 
> is that really watercolor? It looks more like guache. how do you get the white hairs up on the forehead, where they overlap the brown ones? Did you use a fairly dry brush? I mean no real washes? How big is this piece?


 Yup, it's just plain watercolor paint. 9X12'' paper
When it came to the white hairs, i had sort of a dilema but i ended up actually blending the brown into the white instead of the other way around :wink:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

That is brilliant lilruffian!!!! Can't wait to see another watercolour from you!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Wow!!!!


----------



## lilruffian

Well these one's aren't watercolor, but here's an acrylic painting of a cat i just finished







and the start of another painting i'm working on this week


----------



## Phantomstallion

Puffy cat! Awesome!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

How do you work so quickly??!!! I hate rodeo, but I LOVE the rodeo painting in progress! Can't wait to see that finished!!!


----------



## ernie5567

I seriously just looked through almost all 80 pages!!! Your art is stunning! I apologize if yo have said that you no longer do sketches for free, how ever if you can I would love if you could do one of any pic from my album here.

Again i will say that your art is phenomenal!!!


----------



## lilruffian

Thanks guys 
I'm super busy at the moment so i cant really afford to do any for free, but i'll certainly take a look in your albums:wink:

Here's the rodeo picture finished


----------



## ernie5567

that's amazing!!


----------



## lilruffian

Hey guys!
Just thought i'd mention that i had some bookmarks made today. Just a few to see how they do before i look into getting any printed big-scale.
There are 3 different images.
$5 each, any shipping included :wink:


----------



## ernie5567

oooh pretty!!! are those the only images that can be put on the bookmarks! what material are they on?


----------



## lilruffian

These are the only images so far. The problem with doing bookmarks is i have to crop certain sections of the painting so they'll fit to scale.
These ones are just done in card paper and i brought them in to the local stationary store to be laminated.
Looking into getting some sent to the city to see what they can do in the future.


----------



## Kato

I love the bookmarks!! I think they are a great idea!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a new watercolor!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Awesome!


----------



## JessXxX

when and how can we buy the bookmarks? I love them! I'm starting my first job (I'm 16) on july 1st and get paid weekly so should have some money soon! 

Also I'm in the UK would that be a problem?


----------



## lilruffian

JessXxX said:


> when and how can we buy the bookmarks? I love them! I'm starting my first job (I'm 16) on july 1st and get paid weekly so should have some money soon!
> 
> Also I'm in the UK would that be a problem?


 Nope :wink: Just PM me and we can discuss the details anytime!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's the outline to my next watercolor! an 11x15'' or 2 beautiful paint mares 
Progress pics to come


----------



## Phantomstallion

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## xoxoNohea

Great job! I feel inspired to start painting again


----------



## ChipsAhoy

Thats absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lilruffian

Here it is! (sorry for the watermark)
Didnt turn out exactly how i had hoped :? but the client was pleased so thats all that matters!


----------



## lilruffian

And two acrylic canvas paintings i got finished this week!


----------



## flytobecat

Ooh, I love the last picts. Those are awesome.


----------



## nyx

WOW! That is all I have to say lol. 

Plus subbing to see more amazing artworks!


----------



## CindyB

I love your art, it is really beautiful !


----------



## rosieroo

your work is so beautiful, they're like photographs!!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

You are unbelievably talented! Such beautiful work!


----------



## lilruffian

Well here's one i just finished of my cousin with my old mini, Nestor. I had to do it quick so i can take it down to my Aunt this weekend for our family reunion!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Gorgeous!


----------



## rosieroo

that's beautiful. is it pastels?


----------



## Snizard93

rosieroo said:


> that's beautiful. is it pastels?


I think it might be acrylics...


----------



## lilruffian

rosieroo said:


> that's beautiful. is it pastels?


 Nope, acrylic paint again :wink:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr

It's wonderful lilruffian!!! I bet that makes quite a few smiles at your reunion! Lovely!


----------



## rosieroo

Ahhh, shows how much I know about art ;p it is lovely.


----------



## lilruffian

Here's one to watch unfold A big project of mine for the lady i'm getting my new filly from!


----------



## lilruffian

Painted in 2 more horses today


----------



## sommsama09

Wow thats looking excellent!


----------



## lilruffian

Here it is! I was gonna add in one more progress pic but i forgot


----------



## lilruffian

And here's one a recently painted for HowClever


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow loveee your latest one!


----------



## tinyliny

The bay is very nice. I'd count that one with your better stuff. IS the group of horses Golden's group?


----------



## sommsama09

My gosh.... how much was the last one you posted? I might want one done later!!!!!


----------



## HowClever

lilruffian said:


> And here's one a recently painted for HowClever


I am so, incredibly happy with the way this has turned out. You've done a beautiful job capturing Kody. I can't wait until it arrives.


----------



## lilruffian

tinyliny said:


> The bay is very nice. I'd count that one with your better stuff. IS the group of horses Golden's group?


 The one with all the Fjords is for a lady nearby who breeds them. I've recently purchased a filly from her (2nd from left in painting) :wink:


----------



## lilruffian

sommsama09 said:


> My gosh.... how much was the last one you posted? I might want one done later!!!!!


 That one was a 16x20'' sold for $160, with shipping :wink: I rather liked the way it came out as well, but really good photos to work from always helps!


----------



## lilruffian

Here some progress pics for a painting ive done for another HF member


----------



## lilruffian

The painting finished


----------



## nyx

Love it, love it, LOVE IT!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow thats awesome! Your backgrounds are amazing.


----------



## Snizard93

That's great! I love, love, love the background!


----------



## soenjer55

Your backgrounds always make me gasp. Wow!


----------



## Kayty

Geez you do amazing backgrounds! That's still a territory that scares the life out of me, I don't even attempt it, other than sometimes a very basic, faded 'kind of' background!


----------



## reideespana

These are so awesome! I wish I could paint like that o.o The detail is amazing :O


----------



## lilruffian

Here are two paintings i just completed for two different customers
It's strange, but i rather enjoyed painting the bricks :lol:


----------



## Flintlock

I liked to see the progress, very nice.


----------



## lilruffian

Hey guys! Here's one that i havent updated in awhile:-o
It is finally finished though. It sort of got pushed aside over the summer due to the sudden workload of commissions and horses


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Wow that is gorgeous!


----------



## tinyliny

that one is just amazing! So luminous! I truly love it.


----------



## Phantomstallion

I love all the pictures!


----------



## WildernessRider

http://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp32/BrienaBloodLust/Garnet.jpg
My Garnet.
I love your work.


----------



## lh4e

can you do my sweet Kimmy? 

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/263846_498269513519215_2015610532_n.jpg


----------



## perfectnhot

Do you have extra time for a bull? (=


----------



## lilruffian

Possibly! Because of the workload and time i am only taking commissions, but feel free to PM me anytime for prices if you are interested


----------



## Beatha

You are an amazing artist! I love the Fjord painting!


----------



## MLShunterjumper

The fjord's gorgeous!


----------



## nyx

My painting finally arrived!!!!!  it is absolutely stunning to see in person.. Thanks a ton.  will be getting more off you


----------



## HowClever

Hey nyx, how long did it take for yours to arrive? I'm itching to see mine and its been AAGGEESS! Curse this blasted island!


----------



## Sarahwind05

All of your artwork is beautiful. You have a great talent. I sometimes do charcoal drawings but wish to one day move into colors and paintings. Only hope I can get as good as you  awesome job.


----------



## lilruffian

Sarahwind05 said:


> All of your artwork is beautiful. You have a great talent. I sometimes do charcoal drawings but wish to one day move into colors and paintings. Only hope I can get as good as you  awesome job.


 Practice, practice, practice! And don't be afraid to just take the plunge and try something new :wink:


----------



## lilruffian

nyx said:


> My painting finally arrived!!!!!  it is absolutely stunning to see in person.. Thanks a ton.  will be getting more off you


 Holy smokes! :shock: I totally did not think it would take that long. Wow! Well at least now i sort of have an idea on how long it takes to ship over there. It could have gone quicker by air but that would have upped the charge to over $80!


----------



## lilruffian

Been keeping super busy lately!
Here's a painting i just finished








A mailbox i completed for another customer 















And the first half of a set of moose antlers i've been painting. Will have pictures to post of the other side as i go along!


----------



## FaithCat

Your artwork is just amazing! You're so talented!


----------



## nyx

HowClever said:


> Hey nyx, how long did it take for yours to arrive? I'm itching to see mine and its been AAGGEESS! Curse this blasted island!


It took 3 months lol.. I agree stupid island! Gosh! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Antlers all finished! It was fun to get off of horses and canvas for a change


----------



## tinyliny

Those antlers are great! are they a commission? I bet you could do stuff like that with no end in commissions. Though even that could get boring.


----------



## HowClever

Got my painting of Kody on Friday! Its absolutely stunning, photos just don't do it justice. Thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

Awesome! Starting to get worried there lol It's been forever!
I love how the post lady said it would take "a few weeks" Turned into a few months :O


----------



## tinyliny

I don't mean to be critical, LilRuffian, but when I've sent stuff to Canada, especially to Alberta, it takes FOREVER. I send stuff from Seattle to New York , the cheapest postal service available, and it gets there in 3 to 4 days. To Alberta? 2 to 3 Weeks!


----------



## lilruffian

Which is silly, because it only takes around a week, 2 at the most depending on how i ship, for anything i send to the states or even the UK to arrive. Dont know what that is all about


----------



## tinyliny

This is true. The lady at the post office said that going north, stuff takes a day to go from Seattle to the border, then it languishes for days before it goes on to it's Alberta destination. You'd think it was the other way around, since the US is so persnickedy about things crossing INTO the US.

( after 9/11 I could not no longer buy my Cuban coffee beans from a small rostery on the Hwy 1 near Harrison hotsprings. He said it was just too darn difficult to make small "exports" like that anymore.)

BTW, that roastery is called "The Back Porch Roastery" and their Cuban Peaberry coffee beans are THE best coffee I have ever tasted, bar none.


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a big one i am working on. it's the first of two collages i am doing for my niece and nephew for christmas.
Will post more pics as it progresses
(last photo is a big bright :-|)


----------



## lilruffian

Another progress pic! Only two more charcters to go :happydance:


----------



## SplashedOvero

Wow you are soo Good!!!! I would love one of my horse but... I dont think i have any good enough pictures


----------



## lilruffian

Finally!! All finished this one
Now just need to start on the next mural!:shock:


----------



## MLShunterjumper

lilruffian said:


> Finally!! All finished this one
> Now just need to start on the next mural!:shock:


Very cute!


----------



## tinyliny

Cool! is that a mural? what size is it?


----------



## lilruffian

tinyliny said:


> Cool! is that a mural? what size is it?


 Sure is! This one is 3 feet by 4 feet. I originally intended on doing them on their actual walls but then decided this way would be better. Then they could take them if they move and i could do them at home in private & keep them secret until Christmas!
The next one i have lined up will be a 4x5 foot board:shock:


----------



## tinyliny

so what is it painted on? plywood? yes, too much work to just move away and leave it, though it might raise the resale value of the house!


----------



## lilruffian

tinyliny said:


> so what is it painted on? plywood? yes, too much work to just move away and leave it, though it might raise the resale value of the house!


 Sorry, i havent been on my thread for awhile!
the murals were both done on 1/4 inch ranger board (MDF board)
Here is the 2nd one. They were a big hit this christmas!


----------



## lilruffian

I did a whole bunch for christmas this year as well!
These three are of a customer's huskies






















Another customer's black labrador








And my mother in law's two Arabians


----------



## lilruffian

And last of all, two i did up for my parents.
One of my dad's harley overlooking his favorite lake in BC and a tiger painting for my mom's collection.


----------



## HowClever

I will be in touch again as soon as I have some spare money. Have just recently lost my heart horse and will be wanting a piece done of him.


----------



## lilruffian

Another Fjord painting cuz i just love them


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

WOW... I have no words...


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Hmm...could you maybe draw Luca? I don't have heaps of dollars so maybe you could just draw it/them on some regular paper that isn't too big or expensive? Sorry  it's just that I'd really love to have someone draw my boy. Maybe Fleet too? As a present for my sis, she loves Fleet! 

But before you draw them (well...you don't have to draw them of course) just tell me plz how much it would cost so I can check if I have that much in my savings "box". 

Here's Luca (draw whichever one/s you like  he's not really a poser though :/
http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/3c802e8eaf4f6efcd223fbd705d7552d_zps52c17820.jpg
http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/99f2c214347165579aef8a4711947bba_zpsdaed6743.jpg
http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/59efa81b09fab2921d017cb7ef976fac_zpsb9811c2f.jpg

Oh, I have a better idea! Maybe you could draw one of them together? 
http://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r498/fuphotob/44e07aa78949fed007eb3f5c31b896c4_zps6c2a997e.jpg
Sorry about the dirt on Luca's neck  just don't draw the dirt! :lol: thxxx!


----------



## lilruffian

A new painting idea i got the other day. Thought i would give it a go with my 2 girls Leather horse paintings with horseshoe frames!
What do you guys think?


----------



## tinyliny

KOOOL! was that your own idea? 
The only thing I would like better is if the leather were not painted a background color, but rather left natural, and maybe had some natural "marks" on it. But, that's just me. Heck , you could add some feathers, too, or, better yet, "fringe" the hanging part, like Indian leather clothing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Oh my god...I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That is so cool! What a brilliant idea.


----------



## lilruffian

tinyliny said:


> KOOOL! was that your own idea?
> The only thing I would like better is if the leather were not painted a background color, but rather left natural, and maybe had some natural "marks" on it. But, that's just me. Heck , you could add some feathers, too, or, better yet, "fringe" the hanging part, like Indian leather clothing.


 I was thinking the same, but these ones were just practice i think. I got the leather from the store i work at. They have several different colors as well as the more natural tan look but for me, i've always liked purple:lol:


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

That. Is. So. Cool!


----------



## lilruffian

And this is what you get when the artist cannot sleep at night!
Colors arent as good in the photo but it's interesting:lol:


----------



## Kayty

Now that would look AWESOME on a darker background  It's gorgeous, I love pieces that just get whipped up at random, somehow they always end up working!!


----------



## lilruffian

Ya that is what i was thinking lol i added some black to the background but i wasnt sure exactly what i was gonna do after that and when it was all finished i agree that i thought it should be darker but will know for next time!


----------



## lilruffian

And here's one i just finished for HowClever! I really enjoy painting this one


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Incredible...


----------



## Cherrij

Hi.
I have recently joined this forum, and I find it fantastic, and this thread is the most amazing one I have found yet.
Amazing artworks.


----------



## Stichy

Your art is amazing!!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's one i did for the fun of it! A bit of a boredom breaker


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Oh. My. God. The details!!! INCREDIBLE!!! :clap: So full of detail and realistic-looking! Looks almost like a photo (but BETTER than a photo), WOW!


----------



## AriatChick772

Could you please inbox me a price to have a painting done of my dogs? Two boxers. And maybe even just a drawing of my horse and new puppy. (they helped me with grieving over my boxers who passed away last year due to health complications from old age). Your work is fantastic. I've been wanting a memorial done of my dogs but haven't found an artist that I believed could do them justice... Until now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore

Are you doing commissions at the moment?

I'd love to get one of Indie if you were. How much do you charge for backgrounds, etc? And do you add people as well? I

And if you're not at the moment, could you possibly message me when you were?


----------



## lilruffian

Jore said:


> Are you doing commissions at the moment?
> 
> I'd love to get one of Indie if you were. How much do you charge for backgrounds, etc? And do you add people as well? I
> 
> And if you're not at the moment, could you possibly message me when you were?


 I sure am:wink: I'll send you a pm with prices. I normally paint only animals, though i have done some with people involved in the past. Depending on the image, i could give it a shot


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Beautiful!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's another horseshoe hanging i did for a client
Having fun with these.








And another fun one: a painting of a Sphynx! Fell in love and now i want one of these naked creatures


----------



## Kayty

oooooh those cats are so ugly!!! You can have them all haha, give me a fluffy, cute one any day


----------



## lilruffian

Kayty said:


> oooooh those cats are so ugly!!! You can have them all haha, give me a fluffy, cute one any day


I know! But they're so neat :lol: Expensive though! Kittens average around $1500 in my neck of the woods:shock: For a cat!


----------



## lilruffian

Here is my current "just for fun" WIP


----------



## lilruffian

Here it is, all finished!


----------



## Cherrij

Absolutely stunning! I am amazed at your skills


----------



## Kayty

Superb, your backgrounds are always so beautiful, you make excellent use of lighting. Very well done!!


----------



## lilruffian

Here's another small wall hanging i did the other day. Figured i need more sales pieces of my own instead of always sticking just to commissions.








And another commission!:lol:


----------



## lilruffian

It would appear that i am falling behind:-o
So here are just a few that i have completed to sell over the last little while...


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Amazing paintings... just amazing.


----------



## lilruffian

Oh my gosh! i havent posted in awhile. Sorry guys lol, should get back on the thread!


----------



## lilruffian

Here are just a few of my recent Christmas commissions


----------



## tinyliny

Can we see your avatar. Larger?


----------



## lilruffian

For sure! It was something new to try. Just finished the other day for fun


----------



## Kayty

Gorgeous!!! Great to see some of your recent pieces, I am jealous as I haven't picked up a stick of pastel in months. 1 week until graduation from the academy, then I've got a lovely line up of commissions banking up rapidly!


----------



## sparks879

im interested in you doing a pastel of my mare. What kind of photos do you need for reference? all I have are small cell phone shots


----------



## lilruffian

Here's a recent pastel commission








and a great opportunity to paint a fox! This one was fun because it's something i dont get to do very often


----------



## BlueSpark

subbing.


----------



## faiza425

Gorgeous work! Subbing.


----------



## lilruffian

An eagle for my grandpa and an elk for the shop wall! Oh how i love doing wild critters for a change every now and then


----------



## tinyliny

Lindsey, I like your avatar painting above just about any that you have posted. It is Superb!


----------



## lilruffian

^Ya, i really like it myself (which is rare) I think i may go through a phase here of those types of "abstract" paintings 

Here's another i just finished


----------



## lilruffian

Two of my latest commissions.
An acrylic painting and then a pencil sketch of the same dog


----------



## Saltybaby

Amazing work! You make me want to try acrylic! Beautiful!


----------

